# Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

					Tesla Motors hat seine beiden Fahrzeuge Model S und Model X mit neuen Akkus ausgestattet, die hauptsächlich für mehr Reichweite pro Ladung sorgen sollen. Gleichzeitig wird damit aber auch die Beschleunigung verbessert. Das Model S P100D konkurriert sogar mit Porsches und Ferraris und ist laut Tesla weltweit das Serienfahrzeug mit der stärksten Beschleunigung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Tesla handelt.

Die stinkend faulen Großen Autofirmen labern und jammern nach Zuschüssen für Techniken, die alle längst vorhanden sind.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

In die richtige Richtung gehts ja langsam was die Akkukapazität mit entsprechende reichweite angeht.Aber die Politik hat hier eindeutig verschlafen was E-Autos angeht.
Die infrastruktur für Ladestationen fehlt oder ist mangelhaft oder aber(richtige) zuschüsse für den erwerb eines E-Autos würde mehr positives bewirken was verkaufszahlen angeht.
Aber auch vergünstigungen(Steuern) für den Käufer wäre richtig wegen Umweltschutz(in dem sinne).Ich denke mal das die Akkuentwicklung mittlerweille soweit ist das die mit normalen Verbrennungsmotoren mithalten können,
nur die kosten mußten noch geringer werden und die Ladezeit dementsprechend auch.Ich finde es gut von Tesla da die ihre Ladestationen kostenlos zu Verfügung stellen.
Es muß einfach mehr von der Regierung kommen damit E-Autos zukunfttauglich werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Wunderschöne Autos, aber für den Massenmarkt braucht man günstige Fahrzeuge unter 10.000,-€, dareichen dann auch 80-100 km Reichweite, weil damit statistisch gesehen für diese Fahrzeugklasse 97% der Fahren abgeseckt sind (auf Kilimoter bezugen, nicht auf Anzahl der Fahrten). Für Pendler, Händler, Handwerke bedarf es günstiger Fahrzeuge.


----------



## mastergilgalad (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich kein solches Auto kaufen. Niemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis verfügt über einen eigenen Parkplatz. Somit keine Chance das Fahrzeug aufzuladen. Öffentliche Ladestationen gibt es nur 2 am Rathaus, welches knapp 45 Minuten Zufuß entfernt ist... Ohne Flächendeckend öffentliche Parkplätze mit Ladestationen keine Chance für Elektroautos, das bedeutet hundertausende pro Stadt, Alle Straßenränder zugepflastert mit Ladestationen, ich weiß nicht ob ich das wirklich möchte...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Autos, aber für den Massenmarkt braucht man günstige Fahrzeuge unter 10.000,-€,


Auch 20.000 EUR Fahrzeuge würden gekauft werden, wenn sie die gleichen Leistungen bringen, wie Verbrenner.
Das Geld haben die Leute, seht euch auf den Straßen nach den Edelkarossen um.

Aber das, was heute für über 30.000 EUR als Disignkrüppel angeboten wird ... .
Ein E-Auto hat eine sagenhafte Beschleunigung und volles Drehmoment ab 0 U/min.

Da muß bei meinem Turbo der Drehzahlmesser erst mal auf 3000 springen, ehe da was zieht.
Und ein paar Steckdosen zu installieren ist wohl nicht so schwer.

Als Hauseigentümer (ja, ich bin reich  ) mit Unterstellplatz für den PKW bin ich da privilegiert, wenn man das als Landbewohner so bezeichnen will.

Die Reichweite hängt doch vorrangig nur von der Leistung des installierten Akkus und der Masse ab.
Eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit über europäischem Durchschnitt ist doch unnötig.
Wann seid ihr denn das letzte mal 200km/h gefahren?

Man könnte das Tempolimit ja mal einheitlich auf 140 - 150 km/h festlegen, aber das Geschrei aus allen Richtungen höre ich jetzt schon wieder.


----------



## Elektro (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Reichweite hängt doch vorrangig nur von der Leistung des installierten Akkus und der Masse ab.
> Eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit über europäischem Durchschnitt ist doch unnötig.
> Wann seid ihr denn das letzte mal 200km/h gefahren?
> 
> Man könnte das Tempolimit ja mal einheitlich auf 140 - 150 km/h festlegen, aber das Geschrei aus allen Richtungen höre ich jetzt schon wieder.



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen, also 200 Km/h sollte so ein Auto schon erreichen, das schafft heute jeder normale VW Golf. Die Reichweite ist auch wichtig, aber wie beim Tesla geht die Reichweite natürlich runter wenn man schneller fährt. Dies sollte jedoch dem Fahrer überlassen werden. UND Ja ich bin gegen so ein Tempolimit. Ich bin kein Drängler, ich fahre gern rechts rüber wenn jemand schnelleres kommt und kann auch damit leben wenn ich bei starkem Verkehr nicht auf die linke Spur komme. Wenn jedoch die Autobahn frei ist, dann möchte ich bitte auch 200 fahren dürfen!

Eins Preis von 25000 bis 30000 (das kostet ein Golf ja auch) wäre für mich O.K.

Ich sehe das aber auch so das das vornehmlich was für Hausbesitzer ist. In der Großstadt würde das nie funktionieren, selbst wenn die ganzen Bürgersteige mit Steckdosen zugepflastert wäre, gäbs immer noch Leute die zu doof zum parken sind und diese dann blockieren....

Gruß!


----------



## Sirius3100 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich wollte könnte ich kein solches Auto kaufen. Niemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis verfügt über einen eigenen Parkplatz. Somit keine Chance das Fahrzeug aufzuladen. Öffentliche Ladestationen gibt es nur 2 am Rathaus, welches knapp 45 Minuten Zufuß entfernt ist... Ohne Flächendeckend öffentliche Parkplätze mit Ladestationen keine Chance für Elektroautos, das bedeutet hundertausende pro Stadt, Alle Straßenränder zugepflastert mit Ladestationen, ich weiß nicht ob ich das wirklich möchte...


Hier auf dem Land sieht's genau andersrum aus. Praktisch jeder hat 'nen eigenen Stellplatz. Zumindest jeder der genug Kohle hätte um sich 'nen Tesla zu leisten.

Imho werden Elektroautos in einigen Jahren hauptsächlich den Platz einnehmen den heute Diesel-PKWs einnehmen: Sie werden sich für Vielfahrer, d.h. vorallem Pendler, lohnen aber für die meisten werden ganz normale Benziner die sinnvollere Wahl bleiben. Der Benzinpreis wird sich wohl automatisch dementsprechend einpendeln. Für Städter wird sich ein E-Auto dementsprechend wohl eher nicht rechnen. 

Schon heute können sich Elektroautos aber lohnen. Mein Vater pendelt jeden Tag knapp 30km (einfache Distanz). Wenn derzeit ein neues Auto anstehen würde, was es nicht tut da das Alte erst ca. 3 Jahre alt ist, würde ich ihm stark zu einem Elektroauto raten. Vor allem da mein Vater in den letzten 10 Jahren nur ein einziges Mal mehr als 100km am Stück gefahren ist und selbst auf die Fahrt hätte er verzichten können. Die recht geringe Reichweite der meisten Elektroautos spielt für ihn daher praktisch keine Rolle. In Frage kämen aktuell wohl VW e-Up, VW e-Golf,  KIAs Soul EV und der kleinere Nissan Leaf.
Mir ist bewusst dass das Fahrprofil meines Vaters die absolute Ausnahme ist, aber ich würde schätzen dass aktuell schon für ~1-5% der Fahrer beim Neuwagenkauf das Elektroauto die sinnvollste Wahl wäre. Aktuell versuchen die meisten Autohändler aber selbst Kunden die mit 'nem E-Auto liebäugeln davon abzuraten. Dürfte vermutlich am deutlich geringeren Verschleiß dieser Autos liegen und daran dass die meisten Händler ihr Geld ja über die eigene Werkstatt verdienen. Das und die deutsche Autolobby die bei Elektroautos bisher weit hinterherhinkt haben es leider geschafft auch den Großteil dieser Leute davon zu überzeugen dass E-Autos sich noch nicht rechnen können. Wie gesagt in den allermeisten Fällen stimmt das sogar. Unter ~15.000-20.000km Jahresfahrleistung kann sich das E-Auto ja gar nicht rechnen. Es wäre aber schön wenn zumindest der kleine Anteil für den sie sich doch rechnen von Händlern und Industrie auch die richtige Beratung erhalten würden. Zur Zeit muss man sich eher in Foren informieren und beim Händler dann auf dem E-Auto beharren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Auch 20.000 EUR Fahrzeuge würden gekauft werden, wenn sie die gleichen Leistungen bringen, wie Verbrenner.


Sie sind in fast allen Bereichen weit überlegen. Geräuschfrei, Vibrationsfrei, Abgasfrei, keine diskontinuierliche Kraftübertragung mit Kupplung und Getriebe, viel mehr Platz und glatte Laderäume, viel höhere Crashsicherheit, weil sich kein starrer Motorblock in den Innenraum schiebt, keine nach Diesel stinkende Tankhand mehr, keine stinkenden Garagen, weil Benzin ausgast, keine Ölflecken unter dem Fahrzeug, kaum Wartungskosten, .... alles um Klassen besser als mit stinkenden, lauten gefährlichen Dampfmaschinenweiterentwicklungen, bei denen nur mit riesigem Aufwand eine externe Verbennungs als interne ausgeführt wurde. (Sarkasmus Ende)

Solange aber Verbrennungsmotorfanatiker die letzten wenigen Pluspunkte, die ihre Fahrzeuge haben, als wichtigsten überhaupt hinstellen, solange werden diese Menschen nicht in der Lage sein, ein neues Produkt zu nutzen und deren Vorteile zu erkennen.  Da können wir noch soviele gute Argumente finden, diese Gruppe werden wir nie überzeugen, weil Autokauf nichts mit rationaler Bewertungen, sondern reiner emotionaler Entscheidung zu tun hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Diese Reichweite gilt aber auch nur dann, wenn man mit 80 Km/h über die Landstraße schleicht. Mit 200 Km/h auf der Autobahn kommt man damit keine 200 Km weit.


----------



## azzih (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Hier in Frankfurt im Main Taunus Center stand so ein Model S  rum und ich bin mal probe gesessen. Wirklich sexy Wagen mit mehr als alltagstauglicher Technik. Leider natürlich auch mega teuer und hier in Deutschland fehlt die Infrastruktur bisher fast komplett.
Unstrittig ist wohl dass der Elektroantrieb mittelfristig Verbrennermotoren ersetzen wird und die Vorteile der Technik sind auch unstrittig. Aber am Preis, der Akkutechnik und der Infrastruktur muss noch viel passieren. Dazu sollte sinnvollerweise der Strom auch aus erneuerbaren Quellen kommen sonst bringt auch E-Antrieb wenig für die Ökobilanz.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



azzih schrieb:


> Hier in Frankfurt im Main Taunus Center stand so ein Model S  rum und ich bin mal probe gesessen. Wirklich sexy Wagen mit mehr als alltagstauglicher Technik. Leider natürlich auch mega teuer und hier in Deutschland fehlt die Infrastruktur bisher fast komplett.
> Unstrittig ist wohl dass der Elektroantrieb mittelfristig Verbrennermotoren ersetzen wird und die Vorteile der Technik sind auch unstrittig. Aber am Preis, der Akkutechnik und der Infrastruktur muss noch viel passieren. Dazu sollte sinnvollerweise der Strom auch aus erneuerbaren Quellen kommen sonst bringt auch E-Antrieb wenig für die Ökobilanz.



Batterien als Speichermedium haben sowieso keine große Zukunft. Sie sind schwer, voller Sondermüll und selbst an einer Schnellladestation geht der Aufladevorgang im Vergleich zum Tanken noch viel zu lange. Wasserstoff wird sich da über kurz oder lang durchsetzen. Und Tesla wird auch nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung bleiben.


----------



## Sirius3100 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Diese Reichweite gilt aber auch nur dann, wenn man mit 80 Km/h über die Landstraße schleicht. Mit 200 Km/h auf der Autobahn kommt man damit keine 200 Km weit.


Die Stellen an denen man auf der Autobahn 200 km/h fahren kann/darf werden aber ja auch immer weniger und an den Autobahnen finden sich außerdem doch einige von Teslas Superchargern. Damit geht's dann immerhin nach 'ner halben Stunde wieder mit fast vollem Akku weiter.

Die meisten Leute fahren zwar sicher keinen Tesla, aber die düsen ja auch nicht mit 200 km/h über die Autobahn. Nach meinem Gefühl fahren die meisten Leute tatsächlich etwa Richtgeschwindigkeit. Richtig für Autobahnfahrten eignen sich die meisten heutigen Elektroautos aber tatsächlich noch nicht. Kenne aber auch genug Leute die höchstens zum jährlichen Urlaub mal weiter als 150km fahren müssen. Und dafür kann man sich dann auch mal 'nen Benziner mieten. Oder als Familie hat man dafür einfach 'nen Benziner als Zweitauto.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Batterien als Speichermedium haben sowieso keine große Zukunft. Sie sind schwer, voller Sondermüll und selbst an einer Schnellladestation geht der Aufladevorgang im Vergleich zum Tanken noch viel zu lange. Wasserstoff wird sich da über kurz oder lang durchsetzen. Und Tesla wird auch nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung bleiben.


Sorry, aber mit diesem Wasserstoffblödsinn hast du dich leider disqualifiziert. Wasserstoffautos werden sich niemals rechnen. Dafür ist der Gesamtwirkungsgrad und der Aufpreis für entsprechende Tanks im Auto einfach zu schlecht. Bei LKWs/Bussen könnte ich mir das vielleicht als Dieselersatz vorstellen, aber selbst da bin ich skeptisch. Da wäre Erdgas vermutlich die sinnvollere Alternative.
Und Sondermüll sind die Batterien zwar irgendwann, und was die Recycling-Möglichkeiten angeht bin ich durchaus skeptisch, aber bis eine Elektroautobatterie wirklich nutzlos ist dürfte es lange dauern. Zunächst sind ca. 5-15 Jahre (je nach Fahrleistung) im E-Auto sinnvoll und dann vermutlich nochmal 10-20 Jahre als stationärer Energiespeicher. Alltagsstudien gibt es dafür natürlich noch keine da einfach noch nicht genug alte Elektroautobatterien vorhanden sind um die entsprechenden Strukturen aufzubauen, aber das dürfte sich in den nächsten Jahren (wenn die ersten größeren Mengen an Batterien aus den ersten Leafs fürs Auto untauglich werden) ändern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Elektro schrieb:


> ... also 200 Km/h sollte so ein Auto schon erreichen...


Was ist das für eine absurde Annahme und für welchen Markt gilt das? In keinem Land, außer unserem, ist das ein Kriterium. Autos werden für den globalen Markt entwickelt, nicht für den lokalen.? Und warum überhaupt nur 200km/h? Kein Moped, was nicht min. auf 300km/h kommt, würde ich noch kaufen. Du siehst, völlig willkürlich. Reichen vielleicht doch 150km/h, um schnell ams Ziel zu kommen? Was meinst Du?

Die Menschen müssen lernen, die Bedürfnisse zu erkennen und danach Lösungen zu suchen. Oder ist Dein Bedürfnis wirklich, auf dem Tacho 200km/h zu sehen? Dann wäre die Lösung ein einfaches Tachotuning, das ist nicht einmal illegal, weil die Anzeigegenauigkeit mit +10km/h nur bis 130km/h gilt. Dein wirkliches Bedürfnis ist sicherlich, schnell von A nach B zu kommen. Dazu ist es völlig egal, ob Du 150 oder 200 fährst, schnell wird man, weil man nicht langsam fährt. Es geht darum, Standzeiten zu minimieren, rote Ampeln, Stau etc, dass sind die Zeitverlustbringer. Im Informationszeitalter werden intelligente Lösungen genutzt, und das ist nicht eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit, die auf max. 5% der Fahrzeit Anwendung findet. Das wird man aber in einer Masse von Menschen, die nicht versteht,  warum Straßen bei 80km/h schnellem Verkehr eine höhere Verkehrsdichte erlaubt als bei 160km/h,  nicht näher zu bringen sein.

Darum wird der Gesetzgeber Benzin und Diesel weiter verteuern, Abgaswerte weiter in absurde Höhen bringen, nach den grünen die ultra grünen und Zero Emission Zonen einführen usw.  Und trotzdem werden die Leute weiterhin ihre Dieselfahrzeuge lieben. Sollen es doch, wenn sie es sich leisten können.

Nehmen wir z.B. die Stromversorgung. Die Städte und Gemeinden hatten überhaupt kein Problem, Millionen von Parkuhren in Deutschland aufzustellen. Nicht viel teurer sind Zapfsäulen, denn Stromkabel liegen in jedem Straßenzug. Aber angeblich geht das ja alles nicht ...


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Solange die Technik nicht wesentlich besser und billiger wird, ist ein elektrischer keine Alternative für mich.


----------



## mimamutzel (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Man lädt sein Elektrofahrzeug ja auch in der Nacht, da musst du im Alltag überhaupt nicht mehr zur Tanke fahren, sondern hast jeden Morgen ein voll Aufgeladenes Fahrzeug. Für Langstrecken gibt es dann Ladesäulen, die das Fahrzeug so schnell aufladen, dann du circa alle 250km 20 Minuten Pause machst, was nun wirklich keinen umbringen wird, im Gegenteil. Zumal das Ladenetz ja auch immer weiter ausgebaut wird und der Ladevorgang auch immer schnell geht. Seien wir ehrlich, fürs normale Tanke braucht man auch mal 5 bis 10 Minuten.
Ach, warum mach ich mir die Mühe überhaupt, guck dir dass an und schreib danach zurück: FAQ #1 - Tesla und E-Autos - YouTube


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Man lädt sein Elektrofahrzeug ja auch in der Nacht, da musst du im Alltag überhaupt nicht mehr zur Tanke fahren, sondern hast jeden Morgen ein voll Aufgeladenes Fahrzeug. Für Langstrecken gibt es dann Ladesäulen, die das Fahrzeug so schnell aufladen, dann du circa alle 250km 20 Minuten Pause machst, was nun wirklich keinen umbringen wird, im Gegenteil. Zumal das Ladenetz ja auch immer weiter ausgebaut wird und der Ladevorgang auch immer schnell geht. Seien wir ehrlich, fürs normale Tanke braucht man auch mal 5 bis 10 Minuten.
> Ach, warum mach ich mir die Mühe überhaupt, guck dir dass an und schreib danach zurück: FAQ #1 - Tesla und E-Autos - YouTube



Mit einem Benziner oder Diesel muss ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen. Ich kann auch mal 800, 900 Km weit fahren, ohne dass ich alle 200 Km den Akku aufladen muss und zu einer 20 Minuten-Pause genötigt werde. Wenn die Elektroautos in Zukunft nicht auf Wasserstoff als Energieträger umschwenken, haben sie keine Zukunft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> keine nach Diesel stinkende Tankhand mehr,


Ich hab 10 Jahre lang einen Diesel gefahren, da hatte ich nie eine nach Diesel stinkende Tankhand.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> keine stinkenden Garagen, weil Benzin ausgast, .


Da ich das Privileg habe, auf dem Land zu wohnen, gibt es das auch nicht.
Da reichen ein paar Lüftunggsschlitze im Garagentor.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> keine Ölflecken unter dem Fahrzeug, .


Das ist ein Wartungsmangel oder Opel, sorry.
Ich hab keinen einzigen Ölfleck auf dem Garagenboden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> kaum Wartungskosten, .....


Viele Werkstätten werden sterben.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange aber Verbrennungsmotorfanatiker die letzten wenigen Pluspunkte, die ihre Fahrzeuge haben, als wichtigsten überhaupt hinstellen, solange werden diese Menschen nicht in der Lage sein, ein neues Produkt zu nutzen und deren Vorteile zu erkennen.  Da können wir noch soviele gute Argumente finden, diese Gruppe werden wir nie überzeugen, weil Autokauf nichts mit rationaler Bewertungen, sondern reiner emotionaler Entscheidung zu tun hat.


Wenn die Fans aber sehen, daß ihre stinkende Knatterkiste die fünffachen Unterhaltskosten hat, setzt das Umdenken ein.

Und wenn nicht, muß man eben finanzielle Gewalt anwenden (Steuern).

Ich hätte liebend gern meinen alten Golf 2 behalten, aber der kostet steuerlich mehr, als ein neuer Porsche.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> . Wenn die Elektroautos in Zukunft nicht auf Wasserstoff als Energieträger umschwenken, haben sie keine Zukunft.


Wasserstoff ist aber der mit am schlechtesten zu lagernde Treibstoff.
Der diffundiert sogar durch Edelstahlwände und alle Dichtungen.

Und man kann E-Autos mit 800km Reichweite bauen.
Vielleicht erleben wir es noch.


----------



## Sirius3100 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mit einem Benziner oder Diesel muss ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen. Ich kann auch mal 800, 900 Km weit fahren, ohne dass ich alle 200 Km den Akku aufladen muss und zu einer 20 Minuten-Pause genötigt werde. Wenn die Elektroautos in Zukunft nicht auf Wasserstoff als Energieträger umschwenken, haben sie keine Zukunft.


Wie gesagt: Die Brennstoffzelle ist ein Sackgasse. Selbst in der Industrie ist man was das H-Auto angeht mittlerweile dieser Meinung. Hinter vorgehaltener Hand war man das vor 10 Jahren schon. Mittlerweile sagen die meisten das aber auch schon offen. Und Wasserstoffautos haben gegenüber E-Autos genau einen Vorteil und dass ist die schnellere Auftankmöglichkeit, aber sonst haben sie nur Nachteile. Der entscheidende Nachteil ist aber einfach der Preis. Und da wird sich auch nicht mehr viel ändern da die Technik mittlerweile eigentlich fertig entwickelt ist. Der Wirkungsgrad der Brennstoffzelle liegt schon nahe am theoretischen Maximum und auch beim Tank gibt es wenig Möglichkeiten den günstiger zu machen.
Und selbst die Bedeutung der schnelleren Tankmöglichkeit sollte man nicht überschätzen. Künftige Schnellladestationen (z.b. mit dem Combined Charging System) sollen etwa 350 kW schaffen können womit man 'ne typische Elektroautobatterie in knapp 10 Minuten zu 80% aufladen können dürfte. Das kommt zwar nicht an die knapp 2 Minuten hin die bei Wasserstoff möglich sind, aber die meisten Leute hätten nach 2-3 Stunden Autobahnfahrt wohl auch nichts gegen 'ne kurze Pause.

Bei Akkubatterien ist dagegen noch viel Spielraum vorhanden. Die Energiedichte pro Kilogramm dürfte sich im nächsten Jahrzehnt voraussichtlich mindestens etwa verdoppeln. Und der Preis dürfte sich damit mehr als halbieren. Mit technologischen Durchbrüchen wäre sogar noch deutlich mehr möglich, aber darauf sollte man natürlich nicht setzen.


----------



## mimamutzel (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Ich bezweifle mal, dass du dir das Video angesehen hast. Ja, es mag noch dauern, bis die Reichweite so groß wird wie bei einem Verbrenner, aber das ist auch nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Zum Thema mit den Wasserstoff Autos, die werden mit Sicherheit NIE Zukunft haben, da gibt es Tonnen von Faktoren, da könnt ich jetzt nen Roman schreiben. Zum glück gibts auch hierzu ein Video: Wasserstoff Autos - Toyota Mirai - YouTube


----------



## Raketenjoint (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Ökologisch sinnvoll sind solche Karossen nun auch wieder nicht. Der Akku muss auch erst mal hergestellt werden. Ökostrom ist auch nicht immer grün, wenn man sich die leeren Flussbetten dank Fallleitungen in den Alpen anschaut.
Da müsste schon ein Umdenken einsetzen - statt Maximalprinzip auch mal minimalistisch zu denken. Brauche ich wirklich immer 30km/h schneller als der Durchschnitt sein um auf halbwegs kurzen Strecken nur 5min früher anzukommen. Zwar wir das schon aus dem Bildungsplan gestrichen, aber der Luftwiderstand nimmt schlichtweg quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit zu. Die Verschwendung können sich aber nicht allzu wenige leisten.
Im nächsten Moment beschweren sich alle über den Stau - sitzen aber zum Großteil alleine im Auto. Sei es, dass sie als Pendler dazu gezwungen sind, da ja die Bahn so blöd sei und das Geschäft zu weit weg sei. (Kühlung und Zuverlässigkeit der Bahn nehmen aber zu - mag daran liegen, dass ich nicht mehr täglich Bahn fahre.)
...
Das mag zwar alles OT sein - jedoch kann allein der Umstieg auf andere Energieträger nicht unsere Mobilitätsprobleme lösen. Ziel sollte es sein, Anreize zu schaffen, nicht alleine sauschnell in jeder Möglichkeit mit getrennten Autos auf den vollgestopften Autobahnen mit 5km/h im Stau zu rasen. Da hilft die hohe Beschleunigung der Elektroautos auch nur für gelegentliche Genusssprints auf 10m. Eine geringere Lautstärke schätzen - Straßen dürften gerne leiser werden.


----------



## DemonX (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit diesem Wasserstoffblödsinn hast du dich leider disqualifiziert. Wasserstoffautos werden sich niemals rechnen. Dafür ist der Gesamtwirkungsgrad und der Aufpreis für entsprechende Tanks im Auto einfach zu schlecht. Bei LKWs/Bussen könnte ich mir das vielleicht als Dieselersatz vorstellen, aber selbst da bin ich skeptisch. Da wäre Erdgas vermutlich die sinnvollere Alternative.
> Und Sondermüll sind die Batterien zwar irgendwann, und was die Recycling-Möglichkeiten angeht bin ich durchaus skeptisch, aber bis eine Elektroautobatterie wirklich nutzlos ist dürfte es lange dauern. Zunächst sind ca. 5-15 Jahre (je nach Fahrleistung) im E-Auto sinnvoll und dann vermutlich nochmal 10-20 Jahre als stationärer Energiespeicher. Alltagsstudien gibt es dafür natürlich noch keine da einfach noch nicht genug alte Elektroautobatterien vorhanden sind um die entsprechenden Strukturen aufzubauen, aber das dürfte sich in den nächsten Jahren (wenn die ersten größeren Mengen an Batterien aus den ersten Leafs fürs Auto untauglich werden) ändern.



Das mit den 15 Jahren kannst du mal ganz schnell vergessen, momentan rechnet man mit einer Lebensdauer des Akkus von ca 5 Jahren. Nicht umsonst least man bei den meisten E-Autos die Batterie, weil der Hersteller die dann ersetzt. Da kann sich mit neuen technologien die momentan erforscht werden noch etwas tun, aber mit mehr als 10 Jahren brauchst du da nicht zu rechnen.  Und wenn diese Zeit um ist kannst du sie auch nicht mehr stationär nutzen, einfach weil ihre Kapazität immer mehr und mehr nachlässt. Es gibt bestrebungen das mit anderen Materialien für anoden und Katoden zu verbessern, aber auch da werden noch einige Jahre den Bach runter gehen. 
Die nutzung von Schnellladestationen belastet die Batterie übrigens stärker als das "langsame" Laden.
Mann muss übrigens auch nicht 200 fahren um nicht die Reichweite zu bekommen die sie angeben. Schon bei längerer Strecke mit 150 geht die Reichweite richtung 300 zurück, selbst ausprobiert und von mehreren Tela-eignern bestätigt bekommen.

Nichts desto trotz ist ein elektro-Auto mit vernünftiger Reichweite und genug Dampf ne feine Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



DemonX schrieb:


> Das mit den 15 Jahren kannst du mal ganz schnell vergessen, momentan rechnet man mit einer Lebensdauer des Akkus von ca 5 Jahren.


Man rechnet in Ladezyklen. 5000 Ladezyklen sind heute schon kein Problem, das sind je nach Reichweite eine Million möglicher Kilometer. Das in fünf Jahren zu schaffen, wäre eine Leistung....


----------



## Sirius3100 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



DemonX schrieb:


> Das mit den 15 Jahren kannst du mal ganz schnell vergessen, momentan rechnet man mit einer Lebensdauer des Akkus von ca 5 Jahren. Nicht umsonst least man bei den meisten E-Autos die Batterie, weil der Hersteller die dann ersetzt. Da kann sich mit neuen technologien die momentan erforscht werden noch etwas tun, aber mit mehr als 10 Jahren brauchst du da nicht zu rechnen.  Und wenn diese Zeit um ist kannst du sie auch nicht mehr stationär nutzen, einfach weil ihre Kapazität immer mehr und mehr nachlässt. Es gibt bestrebungen das mit anderen Materialien für anoden und Katoden zu verbessern, aber auch da werden noch einige Jahre den Bach runter gehen.
> Die nutzung von Schnellladestationen belastet die Batterie übrigens stärker als das "langsame" Laden.


1. Das mit den Schnellladestationen ist bekannt, aber die sollen ja auch garnicht die Standardladetechnik sein. Das soll ja das Laden zu Hause über Nacht sein.
2. Soweit ich weiß rechnet man eben eher mit 10-15 Jahren Lebensdauer des Akkus im Auto. Die Nissan Leafs gibt es mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren und soweit ich weiß wurden bisher nur sehr vereinzelt Batterien ausgetauscht. Es gab glaube ich ein paar frühe Probleme in Florida aber denen könnte man mit 'ner besseren Kühlung entgegenwirken. Auch bei BMW geht man soweit ich das mitbekommen habe mittlerweile davon aus dass die meisten Batterien im i3 ca. doppelt so lange halten wie in den Garantiebedingungen angegeben. Bei anderen Marken ist es ähnlich.
3. Als fürs E-Auto ungeeignet, und damit am Ende der ersten Lebensdauer, werden die Batterien angesehen sobald sie nur noch 70% oder 80% der ursprünglichen Kapazität haben. Für den stationären Gebrauch ist das allerdings noch mehr als genug. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich der Wirkungsgrad beim Lade-/Entladevorgang damit entwickelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Das mag zwar alles OT sein - jedoch kann allein der Umstieg auf andere Energieträger nicht unsere Mobilitätsprobleme lösen. Ziel sollte es sein, Anreize zu schaffen, nicht alleine sauschnell in jeder Möglichkeit mit getrennten Autos auf den vollgestopften Autobahnen mit 5km/h im Stau zu rasen. Da hilft die hohe Beschleunigung der Elektroautos auch nur für gelegentliche Genusssprints auf 10m. Eine geringere Lautstärke schätzen - Straßen dürften gerne leiser werden.


Wen man endlich dazu käme, gleitende Arbeitszeiten und Heimarbeitsplätze zwingend durchzusetzen, wo es möglich ist, 
hätten wir nur die Hälfte vom Verkehr.

Viele machtgeile Arbeitgeber müssen aber unbedingt ihren Untertanen täglich 8 Stunden auf dem Kopf rumtrampeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> ...Das mag zwar alles OT sein - jedoch kann allein der Umstieg auf andere Energieträger nicht unsere Mobilitätsprobleme lösen. ....


Doch, konsequent zuende gedacht. Elektrofahrzeuge sind prädestiniert für teilautonomes Fahren, als erste Hilfen z.B. im täglichen Verkehrswahninn in Großstadtterror. 10-50% höherer Verkehrsfluss ist problemlos möglich durch  intelligentes anfahren und vermeiden von blockierten Kreuzungen durch egoistische Dumpfbacken. Das löst die Probleme nicht, minimiert aber enorm.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viele machtgeile Arbeitgeber müssen aber  unbedingt ihren Untertanen täglich 8 Stunden auf dem Kopf  rumtrampeln.


Viele Gewerkschaften weisen zurecht darauf hin, dass es eine Kostenverlagerung des Arbeitsplatzes hin zum Angestellten gibt. Vor-Ort-Präsenz ist in der Tat selten wichtig, aber ein persönliches Gespräch ist immer besser, als eine Mail oder ein Telefonat. Meine "Profikollegen" schaffen es zwar auch, sich auf 2m Entfernung nur per Mail "zu unterhalten", oder besser gesagt Unwissen zu verbreiten, anstatt einfach den Kopf vom Bildschirm zu heben und ein Problem gemeinsam zu lösen. 

Der Ansatz, durch Homeoffice und Gleitzeit die Rushhourstaus zu minimieren wird meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bringen, weil es zu wenig Angestellte betrifft.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



mastergilgalad schrieb:


> .... Niemand in meinem Bekanntenkreis verfügt über einen eigenen Parkplatz. ...  Ohne Flächendeckend öffentliche Parkplätze ....



Also ich kann diese Haltung ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, egal ob Verbrenner oder Elektro. Wie kommt man dazu von der öffentlichen Hand zu verlangen einem, vielleicht auch noch kostenlos, einen Parkplatz zur Verfügung zu stellen, nur weil man sich ein Auto gekauft hat? Warum soll ich mit meinem Steuergeld deinen Parkplatz mitfinanzieren? Zusätzlich zu meinem eigenen.


----------



## beercarrier (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Batterien als Speichermedium haben sowieso keine große Zukunft. Sie sind schwer, voller Sondermüll und selbst an einer Schnellladestation geht der Aufladevorgang im Vergleich zum Tanken noch viel zu lange. Wasserstoff wird sich da über kurz oder lang durchsetzen. Und Tesla wird auch nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung bleiben.



naja das wiederum glaube ich nicht. bmw hat das vor jahren schon probiert und sie sind da auf ein paar ernstzunehmende probleme gestoßen. h2 ist nur sehr energieintensiv herzustellen und selbst wenn du einen kleinen solarpark neben dem haus hast hast du stets das problem der lagerung. h2 ist nunmal sehr flüchtig im gasförmigen zustand (flüssig lässt es sich mobil nicht mal kühlen so energieintensiv wäre das) und vom druckbetankung ist aufgrund der relativen energiedichte (wenn es warm wird dehnt es sich aus) eigtl auch abzusehen da es ja sehr schön mit sauerstoff reagiert (d.h. kein druckregulation ohne vorherige reaktion, was heißt kein einfaches ventil, d.h. teuer in der anschaffung und im betrieb) der tank müsste auch sehr dicht sein (also schwer (reichweitenreduktion) oder ein neuer werkstoff (iwas nanoversiegeltes, sehr teuer, dauerhaltbar, etc). 

fakt ist e-autos werden kommen, mmn mit keramikakkumulatoren (basierend auf dem redox prinzip) oder mit atombatterien (wenn sie einen werkstoff finden der die abschirmung mit weniger masse dicht bekommt). im moment hat mit li polymer akkus das beste set, preislich realisierbar sind anscheinend nur li ion akkus.

ein erster schritt wäre mmn den verbrenner aus mopeds bis zu 125ccm zu verbannen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viele Gewerkschaften weisen zurecht darauf hin, dass es eine Kostenverlagerung des Arbeitsplatzes hin zum Angestellten gibt. Vor-Ort-Präsenz ist in der Tat selten wichtig, aber ein persönliches Gespräch ist immer besser, als eine Mail oder ein Telefonat.


Unsinn.
Ich hab zig Jahre lang Gleitzeit gejobbt.
Es gibt nichts besseres.

Die Besprechungen am Wochenanfang waren Standard, dann fuhr jeder seiner Wege.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Ansatz, durch Homeoffice und Gleitzeit die Rushhourstaus zu minimieren wird meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bringen, weil es zu wenig Angestellte betrifft.


Noch größerer Unsinn.
In unserer Firma (120 Angestellte) haben es immerhin über 60% geschafft.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

gute Entwicklung, ich hoffe das mien alter Opel noch so lange das ich mein nächster im Idealfall ein E- Auto ist oder mindestens nen Hybride.


----------



## azzih (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mit einem Benziner oder Diesel muss ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen. Ich kann auch mal 800, 900 Km weit fahren, ohne dass ich alle 200 Km den Akku aufladen muss und zu einer 20 Minuten-Pause genötigt werde. Wenn die Elektroautos in Zukunft nicht auf Wasserstoff als Energieträger umschwenken, haben sie keine Zukunft.



Und wie oft macht man das wirklich? Ganz ehrlich solche absurden Annahmen haben ja nichts mit der Praxis zu tun für die meisten Menschen. Die meisten Leute pendeln entweder zur Arbeit oder fahren Kurzstrecken zum Einkaufen etc. und da funktioniert heute schon der Elektroantrieb prima. Und wenn ich doch mal 1000 Kilometer in den Skiurlaub fahre,  macht man ja sowieso immer mal wieder Pausen wo man das Auto auch grad ne halbe Stunde chargen lassen kann...


----------



## Rollora (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Langsam wirds interessant. Da ich regelmäßig weite Strecken fahre liebäugle ich mit einem Gebrauchten - da ein Bekannter wird sich wohl nach seinem jetztigen in einigen Jahren ein neues Modell zulegen, da hoffe ich auf einen guten Deal


----------



## beercarrier (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> gute Entwicklung, ich hoffe das mien alter Opel noch so lange das ich mein nächster im Idealfall ein E- Auto ist oder mindestens nen Hybride.



naja kommt darauf an was man unter hybrid versteht, momentan ist ein hybridfahrzeug ja eher ein verbrenner mit spritspartechnik. was ich super finde sind die elektroautos mit einem kleinen verbrenner aka range extender. wenn man 150km elektrisch schafft ist das 95% ausreichend, hat man dann noch einen kleinen 2 zylinder turbo generator mit 500-800ccm und so max 30kw der dich vorm stehenbleiben bewahrt ist doch alles in butter.


----------



## Sirius3100 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Jo Hybride sollte man sich wirklich genau überlegen. Gibt nur einen kleinen Parameterraum bei dem die besser als E-Autos und Benziner/Diesel sind. Zur Zeit wird ja dafür groß die Werbetrommel gerührt, aber man sollte sich wirklich überlegen wie oft man weitere Distanzen fährt. Wenn das sehr häufig ist, sollte man sich aktuell eher 'nen Diesel zulegen. Wenn es selten ist man aber insgesamt sehr viel fährt dann ist ein E-Auto sinnvoll. Bei gelegentlichen längeren Fahrten mietet man sich dann eben 'nen Diesel/Benziner oder man lebt man etwas häufigeren Ladestops. Hybride rechnen sich eigentlich nur wenn die Akkudistanz fürs tägliche Pendeln reicht man aber auch ein paar Mal im Jahr weitere Distanzen zurücklegen muss, die mit 'nem reinem E-Auto nicht ohne Ladestops machbar wären.

Bei Range Extendern sehe ich das Problem dass die meist nicht so effizient sind und fest im Auto verbaut sind. Dadurch muss man halt auch bei kürzeren Fahrten deren zusätzliches Gewicht mitschleppen. Der BMW i3 REx wiegt z.b. gut 100kg mehr als das normale Modell. Auch da sollte man dann überlegen ob ein Diesel nicht sinnvoller ist. Grundsätzlich halte ich Range Extender welche die Batterie laden können allerdings auch für sinnvoller als den klassischen Hybrid.

edit: Ich spreche hier natürlich von Plug-In Hybriden. Die anderen Hybride sind weder aus ökonomischer noch aus ökologischer Sicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Autos, aber für den Massenmarkt braucht man günstige Fahrzeuge unter 10.000,-€, dareichen dann auch 80-100 km Reichweite, weil damit statistisch gesehen für diese Fahrzeugklasse 97% der Fahren abgeseckt sind (auf Kilimoter bezugen, nicht auf Anzahl der Fahrten). Für Pendler, Händler, Handwerke bedarf es günstiger Fahrzeuge.



naja 10K oder darunter ist schon schwer aber unter 15K und mit ner Reichweite von 200km würde mir so was gefallen.
Problem dürfte aber immernoch das "tanken" sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Noch größerer Unsinn.
> In unserer Firma (120 Angestellte) haben es immerhin über 60% geschafft.


Ich arbeite immer nur in Firmen, die Gleitzeit haben, im Ingenieursbereich betrifft das nahezu 100%, aber eben nicht am Band, in Krankenhäusen, an der Kasse, bei Beamten, im Handwerk, etc. Es geht für den typischen Büroangestellten, und trotzdem ändert sich nix daran, dass die Mehrzahl zwischen 7:00 und 9:00 kommen und zwischen 15:00 und 17:30 gehen. Rushhour. Wenn, dann entlastet Homeoffice den Straßenverkehr etwas, aber genau da geht es um kritisierte Kostenverlagerung, denn Du bezahlst Dein Büro und Deinen Strom zu hause selber. Es ist wenig, die Lebensqualität steigt aber auch nur vermeindlich und kurzfristig, weil es für das Gehirn keine Trennung von Privatleben und Arbeitsleben mehr gibt. 

Darum müssen wir unserer Verkehrsprolbleme zuerst im Verkehr lösen. Und dazu hilft Automomes- oder zumindest Teilautonomesfahren und das ist mit Elektrofahrzeugen der einfachen Regelung wegen viel einfach zu integrieren als in handgeschalteten günstigen Verbrennerfahrzeugen. Der erste Schritt für Verbrenner wäre die Vollautomatik als Zubehör, aber das ist sehr teuer... So einen Schnickschnack braucht kein E-Fahrzeug



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Problem dürfte aber immernoch das "tanken" sein.


E-Mobilitat: Kreisel Electric elektrisiert mit neuem Akku  - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es dauert eine Zigarrettenlänge mit der zukünftig auch auf Parkplätzen  notwendigen Suche des PCSP (Pro-Cancer Smoker-Point)  und dem Anschluss  des Kopfes in die  Absauganlage, also ca. genau die15min für 80% Schnelladung  heutiger Akkus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne die Diskussionen zur Genüge, denke ich an früheres Mopedfahren  mit meiner aufgepusterten kleintankigen XL-500S, die mit knapp 50PS am Hinterrad und 6-7l Verbrauch alle 150km zum Nachtanken  musste. Was haben  die Jungs gezeetert. Sie haben trotzdem nur aufgehalten, standen im Weg rum  und kamen nicht uns Ecke, und mussten obendrauf alle 30min rauchen. Ja  ne, ist klar. Wer fährt eigentlich guten Gewissens 900km am Stück durch,  ohne sich hin und wieder der Trombosegefahr und der Konzentration wegen die Beine zu  vertreten? 15min Pause alle 200km ist also das Drama schlechthin? 

Die Leute wollen es nicht, weil für sie E-Autos "grüner Öko Ranz" sind, und darum muss man mit lautem V8 gegenhalten. Darum geht es, oft nur Kindergartengerede


----------



## Captain-S (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus fÃ¼r mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mit einem Benziner oder Diesel muss ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken machen. Ich kann auch mal 800, 900 Km weit fahren, ohne dass ich alle 200 Km den Akku aufladen muss und zu einer 20 Minuten-Pause genötigt werde.


Stimmt..., schließlich möchte ich 900 Km am Stück durchfahren ohne eine sinnlose und zeitverschwenderische Pause zu machen.
Und schließlich müssen wir die vorhandenen Ölreserven auch noch aufbrauchen, das funktioniert am besten mit einem Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## beercarrier (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Jo Hybride sollte man sich wirklich genau überlegen. Gibt nur einen kleinen Parameterraum bei dem die besser als E-Autos und Benziner/Diesel sind. Zur Zeit wird ja dafür groß die Werbetrommel gerührt, aber man sollte sich wirklich überlegen wie oft man weitere Distanzen fährt. Wenn das sehr häufig ist, sollte man sich aktuell eher 'nen Diesel zulegen. Wenn es selten ist man aber insgesamt sehr viel fährt dann ist ein E-Auto sinnvoll. Bei gelegentlichen längeren Fahrten mietet man sich dann eben 'nen Diesel/Benziner oder man lebt man etwas häufigeren Ladestops. Hybride rechnen sich eigentlich nur wenn die Akkudistanz fürs tägliche Pendeln reicht man aber auch ein paar Mal im Jahr weitere Distanzen zurücklegen muss, die mit 'nem reinem E-Auto nicht ohne Ladestops machbar wären.
> 
> Bei Range Extendern sehe ich das Problem dass die meist nicht so effizient sind und meistens fest im Auto verbaut sind. Dadurch muss man halt auch bei kürzeren Fahrten deren zusätzliches Gewicht mitschleppen. Auch da sollte man dann überlegen ob ein Diesel nicht sinnvoller ist. Grundsätzlich halte ich Range Extender welche die Batterie laden können allerdings auch für sinnvoller als den klassischen Hybrid.
> 
> edit: Ich spreche hier natürlich von Plug-In Hybriden. Die anderen Hybride sind weder aus ökonomischer noch aus ökologischer Sicht sinnvoll.



kommt mmn darauf an wie die integriert werden, du kannst zb auch einen moped motor mit 10kw nehmen der sich zuschalten lässt. z.b. du weisst das du heute weiter fahren musst und stellst ihn ab 90% akku einfach an, kompliziert wird es nur wenn du voll- oder teilautomatische systeme willst. wobei mmn teilautomatisch am sinnvollsten ist.
ich hab mir da mal gedanken zugemacht. nur mal extrem grob:
zb. der generator bekommt vier optimierte drehzahlstufen, a 10% perfomance, b 30% perf., c 75% perf., d 100% perf.
gibst du eine route ein dann kann man auch einen optimalen verbrauch berechnen lassen für hin und rückfahrt 
wenn nicht kannst du es in etwa so machen
ab 70% akkuleistung a
ab 40% akkuleistung b
ab 20% akkuleistung c
ab 5%    akkuleistung d

da gibts schon viele sinnvolle lösungen.
mmn ist das größte problem beim hybrid das das verhältnis verbrenner- zu akkuleistung (zb elktr. 20kw zu verbrenner 120kw) nicht stimmt meist so 1 zu 10, da ist der elektromotor ein netter spritspartrick oder böse ausgedrückt eine zweiwegelichtmaschine. im endeeffekt wäre bräuchte man ein solides e-auto doch nur mit einem rollermotor pimpen der vlt dann inkl. tank und allem >20 kg auf die waage bringt (ok sehr sehr sehr grob ausgedrückt).

edit:
naja der i3 ist ein tolles auto, aber ein premiumprodukt. klotzen statt kleckern. soweit ich weiß haben die einen 3 zylinder mit allem pipapo verbaut. das auto fährt zur not auch ohne akku, das ist dann zwar kein verbrenner aber du kannst damit auch mit ausschließlich fossilen brennstoffen fahren. ein range extender könnte aber auch nur die reichweite erhöhen.

p.s. beim i3 (preis) verlangt man auch kein ökölogisches oder reinelektrisches auto, sondern eines das alles kann und einen ökö-anstrich hat.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Biobauer sagt es sind die Nebenkosten.
Die Herstellung eines Fahrzeugs verschmutzt mehr als der alte Käfer konnte.
Und der fährt noch.
Tolle Technik,dann sind die wälder überm lithium auch weg.
Gewissenhafter personentransport wäre immer günstiger.
Btw MB sagt alles ab 200-250 ist reiner Unsinn,wirst du eh nie erreichen .
Oder mit Endbaum in Belgien.
Kann mich daran erinnern das MB und Porsche da sehr viel Geld rein gesteckt haben.
Und Wasserstoff (Erfahrung mit schwesters Haarfarbe) Knallt richtig .


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Batterien als Speichermedium haben sowieso keine große Zukunft. Sie sind schwer, voller Sondermüll und selbst an einer Schnellladestation geht der Aufladevorgang im Vergleich zum Tanken noch viel zu lange. Wasserstoff wird sich da über kurz oder lang durchsetzen. Und Tesla wird auch nur eine vorübergehende Erscheinung bleiben.



Es ist egal wie oft du den Wasserstoffmist wiederholst, er wird dadurch nicht wahr. Die Achillesferse der H2 Autos ist ihre geringe Effizienz, mit bestenfalls 25-50% stinken sie gegen die 90% des Elektroautos einfach ab. Dann passt in einen H2 Tank volumenmäßig nur wenig Energie rein, also baust du dir entweder einen Kleinlaster mit einem 1-2m³ Tank (samt Isolierung) oder du wirst alle 100-300 km zur Tankstelle fahren müssen. 

Hab ich schon erwähnt das H2 Autos kontinuierlich Treibstoff verlieren? Also darf man sie auch keine 14 Tage unbenutzt in der Gegend stehen lassen.


----------



## banned4life (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Bei einem Tesla von Supersportwagen zu sprechen ist schon witzig. Er kann sein Tempo ja keine 5 Minuten halten. ( und ja, es gibt mehr als genug Abschnitte ohne Tempolimit). Ich fahre 6x im Jahr 600km am Stück und dort würde ich sagen 50% der Strecke sind ohne Tempolimit. Eher mehr.

Ich finde auch bedenklich, dass das Vieh mehr als 2t wiegt. Das sind gute 500kg mehr als Kombis von Mercedes und Co.  Tut den Straßen sicher auch gut.


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



banned4life schrieb:


> Ich finde auch bedenklich, dass das Vieh mehr als 2t wiegt. Das sind gute 500kg mehr als Kombis von Mercedes und Co.  Tut den Straßen sicher auch gut.



Das ist eigentlich egal, schlimm sind die LKW, mit ihren regulären 10t pro Achse und so richtig übel wird es wenn die dann auch noch überladen sind. Für die Abnutzung der Straßen spielen PKW kaum eine Rolle, da der Verschleiß quasi exponentiell mit dem Gewicht steigt.


----------



## D0pefish (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Ein Bakannter hat ein altes Eduro-/Cross-Bike mit einer ausrangierten Akku-Flex verheiratet und man kann damit rund zwei Stunden über den Acker heizen. Alles nach dem Motto: "mach flott den Schrott". Das E-Mobil wäre lange Standard, wenn es Wirtschaft und Staat nicht über Jahrzehnte nur stiefmütterlich behandelt aber gern für's Öko-Image vorgehalten htten. Solange fahren eben alle weiter den unverwüstlichen (Werbeopfer!) Käfer oder kaufen alle zwei Jahre einen neuen Porsche. Nochmal 10 Jahre, dann kommen vielleicht auch bezahlbare aber vor allem hakenbefreite, sinnvolle Allround-Fahrzeuge für die Allgemeinheit. Die Beschleunigung ist diesbezüglich eher beängstigend wie auf dem erwähntem Cross-Bike, als beruhigendes Feature. Ansonsten nimmt man später halt ne alte E-Karre von DHL und haut einen frischen bzw. modernen Akku rein.  Die wollen es ja vormachen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich arbeite immer nur in Firmen, die Gleitzeit haben,


Du hast doch noch nie in Gleitzeit gearbeitet, so wie es aussieht.
Und Homeoffice wird nach wie vor durch die Arbeitgeber blockiert.

Als ich noch bei der Kraftwerksmafia war, waren es Sicherheitsgründe, die die Mitarbeiter in die Baracken geführt hat.
Das kann man verstehen, aber weshalb ein Programmierer / Internetentwickler nicht zu Hause arbeiten soll, ist mir schleierhaft.



banned4life schrieb:


> Ich fahre  6x im Jahr 600km am Stück und dort würde ich sagen 50% der Strecke sind  ohne Tempolimit. Eher mehr.


Den Quatsch glaubst Du doch selber  nicht.

Es gibt nicht eine einzige Autobahn ohne Limit.
Die A81 ist noch einigermaßen frei, hat aber auch Beschränkungen.

Und ich bin früher 60 - 100 mal die 600km gefahren.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich egal, schlimm sind die LKW, mit  ihren regulären 10t pro Achse und so richtig übel wird es wenn die dann  auch noch überladen sind. Für die Abnutzung der Straßen spielen PKW kaum  eine Rolle, da der Verschleiß quasi exponentiell mit dem Gewicht  steigt.


Stimmt exakt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Das E-Mobil wäre lange Standard, wenn es Wirtschaft und Staat nicht über Jahrzehnte nur stiefmütterlich behandelt aber gern für's Öko-Image vorgehalten htten. Solange fahren eben alle weiter den unverwüstlichen (Werbeopfer!) Käfer oder kaufen alle zwei Jahre einen neuen Porsche.


Ja.
Wer mag davon wohl profitieren?

In Deiner Signatur fehlt ein и vorm п  .


----------



## Pu244 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kann man verstehen, aber weshalb ein Programmierer / Internetentwickler nicht zu Hause arbeiten soll, ist mir schleierhaft.



Man braucht schon gewisse Kernzeiten, in denen das ganze Team da ist und man sich besprechen kann. Die Einzelkämpfer, die nur alle paar Monate in die Firma müssen um ihre Ergebnisse vorzustellen, gibt es ja nur extrem selten. Dann wären da auch Sicherheitsbedenken, den misten Arbeitgebern ist es wohl nicht ganz geheuer ihre (eigentlich immer geheimen) Projekte auf duzenden schlecht gesicherten Privatrechnern zu haben. Es ist ja schon im Unternehmen schwer eine vernünftige Sicherheitsphilosophie durchzuboxen, die Angestellten davon zu überzeugen (und das auch noch zu überwachen) dass sie keines Falls irgendetwas anderes mit ihren Rechnern machen dürfte ist quasi unmöglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Ein Bakannter hat ein altes Eduro-/Cross-Bike


Von KTM gibt es tolle Elektrobikes, auch im Geländesport setzt es sich durch, weil es viel besser zu fahren ist. Die technischen Voteile überwiegen. Eine Freundin ist in der Entwicklung berteiligt.
E-Ride

Auf allen Fronten drängt der Elektroantrieb, im PKW-Bereich wie hier im Artikel, im Motorsport noch zart mit Hybridantrieben, im Zulieferbereich kommt die Post mit eigenen Elektrotransporten und LKW sind in Planung, erste Prototypen laufen, die sah ich auf der Messe: E-FORCE

Ich gehe fest davon aus, das der Anteil der E-Fahrzeuge sprunghaft steigen wird. Nicht dieses Jahr, nicht nächstes, aber ab 2018 wird der Markt explodieren. Wer einmal eines hatte, will nie wieder in rappelnde Verbrenner. Laufen die ersten eine Millionen Fahrzeuge,  kommt die Infrastruktur, die heute vielen fehlt.



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ist das die seite von Motorsport oder PCGH ?


Die Themen verknüpfen sich. Das klassische mechanische Auto wird in Zukunft viel mehr eine vernetzte Plattform mit ganz viel kommunikation untereinander. Und sobald es ums autonome Fahren geht, um Objekterkennung und zugehörige Rechenleistung, um Infotainment und Telemetrie sind wir genau beim Thema "extremehardware". Die Themen laufen mit den Jahren zusammen. Der Schlüssel des Markterfolges zukünftiger Fahrezeuge wird auch oder gerade die Adaption an moderne Techniken sein. Die Karosserie ist die Plattform die zwanzig Jahre hält, der Zugang zur Technik, das HMI, muss alle 5 Jahre runderneuert werden, in zehn Jahren fahren wir natürlich mit Virtueller Brille und Joystick.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Man braucht schon gewisse Kernzeiten, in denen das ganze Team da ist und man sich besprechen kann.


Noch mal: die Montagsbesprechung hat immer gereicht.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Einzelkämpfer, die nur alle paar Monate in die Firma müssen um ihre Ergebnisse vorzustellen, gibt es ja nur extrem selten.


Eben nicht.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann wären da auch Sicherheitsbedenken, den misten Arbeitgebern ist es wohl nicht ganz geheuer ihre (eigentlich immer geheimen) Projekte auf duzenden schlecht gesicherten Privatrechnern zu haben. .


Das ging schon vor 20 Jahren mit gesicherten Zugängen.
Wer seinen Mitarbeitern nicht trauen kann, soll sie entlassen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon im Unternehmen schwer eine vernünftige Sicherheitsphilosophie durchzuboxen, die Angestellten davon zu überzeugen (und das auch noch zu überwachen) dass sie keines Falls irgendetwas anderes mit ihren Rechnern machen dürfte ist quasi unmöglich.


Wer das als Akademiker nicht begreift, hat in einer solchen Firma nichts zu suchen.


----------



## spockilein (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Soviel Unsinn, wie hier teilweise geschrieben wird, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Der Verbrennungsmotor ist noch lange nicht Tod. Nur seine Aufgaben und seine Form wereden sich verändern. Und wer hat eigentlich in Stein gemeiselt, das es Bensin oder Diesel sein muß? Reine Elektroautos sind nichts für die Volksmobilität. Allerdings als  für Zweitwagen für Leute mit Platz. Und als Flottenlösung für Post, Bahn oder öffentlicher Dienst z.B.. Und natürlich Welche, die sich einen grünen Anstrich erkaufen können. In einen Automagazin im TV wurde ein tesla mal gegen einen Passat oder Audi auf die Langstrecke geschickt. Da war von den Versprechungen und Papierwerten nicht mehr viel übrig. und trotz Schnellladesäule für den Tesla, war das .... Parkuhren gibt es ja schon ewig nicht mehr. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich die letzte gesehen habe. Nun sollen überall Elektroladestationen aufgebaut werden. Toll. Die Kabel in der Erde werden bestimmt die zusätzliche Belastung (z.B. Querschnitt) nicht aushalten. Dazu kommt die Gefahr durch Millionen freihängende Kabel zwischen Ladestation und Auto. Es wird bestimmt Sicherungsschaltungen geben. Aber was ist bei Unfällen oder bei Kindern. Die kommen auf die Dummsten Ideen. Das Öl würde auch nur durch die Förderung von seltenen Erden ersetzt. Fast genauso Umweltschädigent und die Ausbeutung der Ärmsten würde noch zunehmen. Und heutige Hybride sind totaler Unsinn und nur für die Umweltstatistik und dem grünen Gewissen gut.
das Idealle Auto für die Masse hat höchstens 120PS. Die elektrische Reichweite liegt bei höchstens 40 km/h, dann wird der Strom an Bord erzeugt. Und zwar mit einen Verbrennungsmotor (mit welchen Kraftstoff auch immer: Alkohol z.b.) der eine kompakte Einheit mit dem Generator bildet. Natürlich kann, wer kann, die Batterie extern auch Aufladen. 
Das sind nur so ein paar Gedanken zu dem Thema, wenn jetzt alle E.-Autos kaufen würden.
Zum Thema Heimarbeitsplatz. Ja es gibt eine Minderheit von Jobs, bei ddenen das Möglich ist. Aber stellt Euch mal einen Poliziste, Eisenbahner, Arzt, Krankenschwester, Putzfrau oder Bauarbeiter mit einen Heimarbeitsplatz vor. Oder soll sich jetzt der Dreher bei Audi oder BMW jetzt so ein Ding zu Hause aufstellen und dieteile mit Der Post versenden? geht auch nicht. Der Postler hat ja einen Heimarbeitsplatz. Also kein Argument zur Umweltentlastung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ....


Vermutlich fehlt Dir der Einblick in unterschiedliche Arbeitsplätze. Nichtsdestotrotz, und genau darum geht es beim Thema Verkehrsdichte, wird sich die Anzahl von Pendler nicht wesentlich verringern. Wir haben noch einen hohen Anteil an Industriefertigung, das geht nicht von zuhause aus. Der Anteil der möglichen Homeoffice-Nutzer wird steigen, aber bis er signifikant wird, dauert es. Und wie gesagt, Lebensraum und Arbeit getrennt zu haben, ist für die Work-Life Balance grundlegend.

Darum helfen teilautonomfahrende Elektrofahrzeuge erheblich, weil sie Staus reduzieren.



spockilein schrieb:


> .... Und wer hat eigentlich in Stein  gemeiselt, das es Bensin oder Diesel sein muß?


Weil sie für Brennverfahren stehen: Otto- und Dieselverfahren. Ob man nun Biogas, Erdgas, Benzin, Wasserstoff, Wolfsmilchextrakt, Sunfuel oder was auch immer im Fremdzündenergie nutzenden Ottoverfahren verfeuert, es bleibt ein Verbrenner mit seiner Abgasproblematik, mit der diskontinuierlichen Arbeitsweise etc.  Stickoxide entstehen über das chemische Gleichgewicht bei hohen Verbrennungstemperaturen und hohen Temperaturgradienten zwangsläufig.

Spannend werden kleine Gasturbinen als Reichweitenverlängerer einen Vollhybriden.



spockilein schrieb:


> ....Reine Elektroautos sind  nichts für die Volksmobilität. .


????

ich zitiere: 





spockilein schrieb:


> Soviel Unsinn, wie hier teilweise geschrieben wird, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich fehlt Dir der Einblick in unterschiedliche Arbeitsplätze.


So so.
Wieviel unterschiedliche Berufe hast Du denn ausgeübt?

Ich so um die 10.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

-zu viel offtopic-


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

So ein paar Sachen:

1. Würde der Tesla 3 jetzt schon auf dem Markt sein, würde ich ihn kaufen. Aber erst in 3 Jahren für mich verfügbar oder so ähnlich? Schade.

2. Das müssen diese neuen Akkus aus der neuen Gigafactory sein, oder?! Bei diesen soll der Querschnitt und die Länge der Akkus auf E-Autos optimiert sein.

3. Präsentation angeschaut von Tesla 3. Witzig ist, dass Elon Musk diesen Blödsinn mit Umweltschutz selber glaubt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Tesla ist cool, Musk ein Macher ABER ... Das Problem fängt ganz woanders an. Wenn es Rohstoffe, Verbrauchsgüter und Sonstiges gibt, dann wird das immer verbraucht. So ist der Markt. Geht der Preis für Öl hoch, fangen die Leute an mehr Prius zu kaufen. Geht der Preis runter, kaufen die Leute wieder SUVs. Produzieren wir jetzt Autos, die weniger verbrauchen, dann wird das Öl günstiger, weil die Nachfrage sinkt. Entweder kaufen die Leute wieder SUVs ...... oder der niedrige Ölpreis kann wie eine Konjunkturbeschleunigung fungieren. .... Wenn wir wirklich was für die Umwelt tuen wollen, dann müssen wir den Ölpreis und sonstige Ressourcen verteuern. Aber das Problem daran ist, dass keiner ein Interesse daran hat, weil die Hauptlieferanten von Öl sogenannte "Terrorstaaten" wie Russland, Iran, usw. sind. Die sind ja nicht auf westliche Politik gut zu sprechen und umgekehrt genauso. 

Und dann geht es weiter mit Entsorgung der Batterien, die Autos selbst aus Alu, was auch sehr problematisch ist, usw.

4. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Elektroauto die Zukunft und somit unser Untergang in Deutschland. Nicht nur, dass es hier verschlafen worden ist und auf Idiotentechnik gesetzt wurde (Diesel), sondern hinzu kommt: Schaut euch mal das Model S an. Es ist ein Siebensitzer in der Größe einer S-Klasse mit nur einem Antrieb, der alles abdeckt. Alles! Kurzum: Die ganze Motorenentwicklung in Deutschland ist komplett für die Tonne und kann bald zu Grabe getragen werden. Idiotische 6- und Mehr-Zylinder-Motoren. Unnötig kompliziert, ein E-Antrieb macht gleich alle platt. Und wegen Reichweite, haha: Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass diese 6- und Mehr-Zylindermotoren so tolle Reichweiten haben. Meistens in schweren Karossen verbaut saufen diese Motoren immens viel. Ja mit nem 4-Zylinder hat man Reichweite, OK, nicht aber mit 4+X-Zylindertechnik. Wie gesagt: Dieses Problem ist bald gelöst. Diese Motoren werden verschwinden.

Man hätte alternative Motoren entwickeln können wie z.B. auf CNG-/LPG-Basis speziell optimierte Motoren mit höherer Verdichtung, oder Alkoholmotoren (auch höhere Verdichtung, saubere Verbrennung), oder Diesel+CNG-Motoren (Verbrennung mit 15% Diesel und 85% CNG Anteil, sauberer und effizienter, weil die Verdichtung dem CNG zu Gute kommt), und und und ..... Letztlich hat unsere Industrie versagt, die Politik hier (deutsche Oligarchen-Korruptionspolitik) hat versagt, ja uns wird das schon bald um die Ohren fliegen.

5. Ich prophezeihe spätestens in zwei Jahren ist die deutsche Autoindustrie am Boden. Aber wahrscheinlich noch viel viel schneller wenn nächstes Jahr in Frankreich gewählt wird im April. Schaut euch mal an wie viele Partner Deutschland noch hat. Frankreich ist der letzte. Gute Nacht.

Und auch im jetzigen Sinne Gute Nacht.


----------



## Sirius3100 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> So ein paar Sachen:
> [...]


Ein paar schnelle Antworten (wird zu spät um noch was ausführliches zu tippen):

zu 1: Jo die Wartezeiten sind nervig. Ich rechne aber damit dass es dann auch gute Alternativen zum Model 3 gibt.
zu 2: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 100kW Modelle überhaupt eine andere Batterien verwenden als die 90kW Modelle. Meinte das man auch per reinem Softwareupgrade zu 100kW wechseln kann (kostet aber natürlich was). Bin mir da aber nicht sicher und es wird mir jetzt zu spät das noch nachzusehen.
zu 3: Natürlich werden die Benzinpreise sich auf niedrigerem Niveau einpendeln sobald E-Autos eine echte Konkurrenz darstellen. Allerdings wird man den Preis nicht so niedrig drücken (können) um 100% des Automarktes abzudecken. Für Vielfahrer wird sich das E-Auto also wohl lohnen, und für den Wenigfahrer ohne staatliches Eingreifen wohl nie. Ähnlich wie's jetzt zwischen Benziner und Diesel ist. Ziemlich unabhängig davon wie günstig E-Autos werden sollten; der Benzinpreis würde einfach entsprechend weit runtergehen. Außer es gibt einen solch gewaltigen Durchbruch bei der Batterietechnologie dass die Batterien billiger werden als ein Verbrennungsmotor.
zu 4: Die Argumente sind imho alle korrekt, aber "Untergang in Deutschland" ist dann doch etwas überdramatisiert. Bisher hat niemand wirklich viel in E-Autos investiert. Alle Technologievorsprünge Anderer sind also noch aufholbar. Langsam sollte man aber anfangen da viel Kohle reinzustecken, bevor das eben nicht mehr geht.
zu 5: In Frankreich hat man ja auch viel zu lange auf Diesel gesetzt. Dort bekommt man aber langsam die Kurve. Und die Autoindustrie ist zwar vielleicht der wichtigste Industriezweig in Deutschland, aber alleine davon hängt das Land dann denke ich doch nicht ab.

Wichtig wäre hier in Deutschland aber dass der Ausbau der Schnellladestation schnell vorangeht. Im Alltag ist das imho zwar meist nicht so wichtig, aber man hat den Leuten ja eingeredet dass E-Autos aufgrund ihrer Reichweiten untauglich wären. CHAdeMO hat man seitens der deutschen Politik und Autolobby ja absichtlich torpediert, damit die asiatischen/amerikanischen E-Autos hier keinen richtigen Fuß fassen können. Und mittlerweile hat man entschieden dass CCS an allen neuen Ladestationen Pflicht werden soll. Soweit ich weiß sind die einzigen 2 Autos die es bisher mit der Ladetechnik gibt der BMW  i3 und VWs e-Golf. Ich halte die Entscheidung die deutschen Autofirmen damit zu bevorteilen zwar für nicht richtig, aber jetzt wo man sie getroffen hat müssen die Ladestationen zumindest zügig aufgebaut werden, damit sich der Standard schnell etabliert und auch andere Autobauer diese Lademöglichkeit integrieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Man hätte alternative Motoren entwickeln können wie z.B. auf CNG-/LPG-Basis speziell optimierte Motoren mit höherer Verdichtung, oder Alkoholmotoren (auch höhere Verdichtung, saubere Verbrennung), oder Diesel+CNG-Motoren (Verbrennung mit 15% Diesel und 85% CNG Anteil, sauberer und effizienter, weil die Verdichtung dem CNG zu Gute kommt), und und und ..... Letztlich hat unsere Industrie versagt, die Politik hier (deutsche Oligarchen-Korruptionspolitik) hat versagt, ja uns wird das schon bald um die Ohren fliegen.


Da hatte ich auch immer drauf gehofft, aber die Motoren laufen nur dann wirklich gut und hochverdichtet, wenn es sehr magere Luftgemische sind. Das geht bis zu Lambda 2,5 und es bleibt zündfähig. Aber damit entfällt die Katalysatortechnik und die Motoren bekommen NOx Probleme. Das könnte man Harnstoffeinspritzungen beheben, aber es würde zu teuer. Wir haben daran an der Uni Hannover, damals noch Institut für Kolbenmaschinen, minimal geforscht, aber keine Umsetzungsmöglichkeit mehr gesehen.

Trotzdem sehe ich Gasmotoren aktuell die beste Alternative zu Elektrofahrzeugen.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Ungeachtet der noch offenen Punkte wie flächendeckende Ladeinfrastruktur, Akkukapazität etc wäre ein E-Auto für mich in naher Zukunft durchaus eine Alternative. Zur Arbeit pendle ich ca 30km und auch die übrigen Fahrten sind selten über 150km. Garage mit Stromanschluss hätte ich auch, müsste nur mal der Elektriker vorbei kommen und zusätzlich Starkstrom einziehen.
Bleibt noch abzuwarten wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


----------



## banned4life (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Quatsch glaubst Du doch selber  nicht.
> 
> Es gibt nicht eine einzige Autobahn ohne Limit.
> Die A81 ist noch einigermaßen frei, hat aber auch Beschränkungen.
> ...



A4 kein Tempolimit, A5 Freiburg bis Karlsruhe, kein Tempolimit, A6 teilweise kein Tempolimit, A7, A70 A71 kein Tempolimit (nur im Thüringer Wald, wegen den Tunneln),

EDITh hat sogar eine Karten gefunden

http://autobahnatlas-online.de/Limitkarte.pdf


----------



## 2fastHunter (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hätte liebend gern meinen alten Golf 2 behalten, aber der kostet steuerlich mehr, als ein neuer Porsche.


G-Kat und Kaltlaufregler sind die Zauberworte


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Sirius3100 schrieb:


> Ein paar schnelle Antworten (wird zu spät um noch was ausführliches zu tippen):
> 
> zu 1: Jo die Wartezeiten sind nervig. Ich rechne aber damit dass es dann auch gute Alternativen zum Model 3 gibt.
> zu 2: Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die 100kW Modelle überhaupt eine andere Batterien verwenden als die 90kW Modelle. Meinte das man auch per reinem Softwareupgrade zu 100kW wechseln kann (kostet aber natürlich was). Bin mir da aber nicht sicher und es wird mir jetzt zu spät das noch nachzusehen.
> ...



1. GM/Opel prescht vor. Der ampera-e wird ähnlich günstig und sieht super aus.
2. Für Wenigfahrer lohnt es sich nicht. Da ist man mit einem 3-Zylinder besser aufgehoben.
...ansonsten die beste Konkurrenz zu Tesla ist Toyota mit seinem Hybrid. Da ist kein Reichweitenproblem vorhanden.
...und ich habe mal das Model 3 gegen meinen Astra gegengerechnet. Maßstab 200tkm auf 10 Jahre. Und jetzt festhalten: Der Tesla ist günstiger. *DAS* sollte einen alarmieren!
3. Der Durchbruch klingt immer so gewaltig. Die Leute erwarten immer gleich ne Verdoppelung oder ähnlich. Es findet definitiv ein stetiger Fortschritt statt. Ein Beispiel: Der erste Opel Ampera machte im Laufe seiner Produktion die Entwicklung durch, dass GM/Opel die Anzahl der Akkus um 20% verringern konnte. Nur so als Beispiel. Und Tesla baut eine Gigafactory wo sie die Akkutechnik auf eigene Bedürfnisse anpassen. Ich bin mir sicher das ist wie bei AMD am Band wo sie im Laufe der Jahre massiv angepasst haben und trotz scheiß Architektur immens viel rausgeholt haben/hatten.
4. Wie ich schon sagte: Bisher gab es keine "richtigen" E-Autos. Tesla 3 und amerpa-e habe ich gegen meinen Astra gegengerechnet und die Überraschung ist: Ein Tesla wäre günstiger als ein Popel-Astra. .... Und was die Reichweite angeht: Ich glaube es ist ziemlich angenehm, wenn das Auto mal nach 3 oder 4 Stunden ne Pause braucht zum Laden. An sich sollte sich ein Mensch auch ne Pause gönnen von daher.... Wie gesagt: Habs durchgerechnet: Nächstes Auto definitiv sowas wie Tesla, ampera-e oder ein Toyota wobei ich schade finde, dass es den Auris nicht als Plug-In gibt aber der Prius kommt jetzt mit 50km Reichweite. Auch so eine gute Option!
5. Ganz ehrlich: Ich wünschte Du hättest Recht aber ich habe so das Gefühl wir werden nur scheitern. Wir haben in der gesamten Eurozone seit 8 Jahren Stagnation. Ich glaube wir sind mehr am Arsch als manche das annehmen. Das ist alles nur noch eine Blase. Aber ist nur meine bescheidene Sicht der Dinge...

Zum Letzteren: Das ist typisch deutsche verlogene Drecksoligarchenlobbypolitik. Seit Merkel ist hier alles nur noch ******* geworden! Habe dieses Land noch nie so sehr gehasst wie jetzt.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da hatte ich auch immer drauf gehofft, aber die Motoren laufen nur dann wirklich gut und hochverdichtet, wenn es sehr magere Luftgemische sind. Das geht bis zu Lambda 2,5 und es bleibt zündfähig. Aber damit entfällt die Katalysatortechnik und die Motoren bekommen NOx Probleme. Das könnte man Harnstoffeinspritzungen beheben, aber es würde zu teuer. Wir haben daran an der Uni Hannover, damals noch Institut für Kolbenmaschinen, minimal geforscht, aber keine Umsetzungsmöglichkeit mehr gesehen.
> 
> Trotzdem sehe ich Gasmotoren aktuell die beste Alternative zu Elektrofahrzeugen.



Interessant. Ich bin nur "oberflächlich" mit diesem Thema vertraut. ... Im Fazit heißt das nichts anderes je mehr Leistung wir aus dem Sprit holen, desto schlimmer werden die Abgase, die hinten rauskommen. Das würde vieles erklären...

Ob Gasmotoren die beste Alternative sind? Ich finde es erstaunlich was Toyota auf die Beine gestellt hat. Nunja. Ich weiß auf alle Fälle dass mein nächstes Auto nicht aus Deutschland kommt.


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



spockilein schrieb:


> Reine Elektroautos sind nichts für die Volksmobilität.



Warum?



spockilein schrieb:


> In  einen Automagazin im TV wurde ein tesla mal gegen einen Passat oder Audi  auf die Langstrecke geschickt. Da war von den Versprechungen und  Papierwerten nicht mehr viel übrig. und trotz Schnellladesäule für den  Tesla, war das ....



Solche Tests gehen in meinen Augen völlig an der Realität vorbei. Die typische Tagesleistung von 80% der Bevölkerung liegt bei max 150km. Das schaffen auch E-Autos problemlos. Das für die restlichen 20% der Langstreckenfahrer ein e-Auto im Momment noch ungünstig ist bestreitet kaum jemand, dafür braucht man keinen Test der suggiert ein e-Auto wäre generell unbrauchbar.

Und für all jene die in die 80% sind auch die Ladezeiten kein Problem, einfachüber Nacht laden, fertig.



spockilein schrieb:


> Die Kabel in der Erde  werden bestimmt die zusätzliche Belastung (z.B. Querschnitt) nicht  aushalten.



Für einen normgerechten Hausanschluss ist ein Ladegerät für ein Auto überhaupt kein Problem.



spockilein schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt Sicherungsschaltungen  geben. Aber was ist bei Unfällen oder bei Kindern.



Es gibt auch immer wieder welche die meinen auf Eisenbahnwaggons klettern zu müssen und dann in den Stromkreis geraten. Soll man jetzt der Bahn auch verbieten elektrisch zu fahren? Also das da jetzt möglicherweise Leitungen sind sehe ich nicht als großes Problem.


----------



## SirBlackbird (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil sie für Brennverfahren stehen: Otto- und Dieselverfahren. Ob man nun Biogas, Erdgas, Benzin, Wasserstoff, Wolfsmilchextrakt, Sunfuel oder was auch immer im Fremdzündenergie nutzenden Ottoverfahren verfeuert, es bleibt ein Verbrenner mit seiner Abgasproblematik, mit der diskontinuierlichen Arbeitsweise etc.  Stickoxide entstehen über das chemische Gleichgewicht bei hohen Verbrennungstemperaturen und hohen Temperaturgradienten zwangsläufig.



Nur weil Du es ansprichst "Stickoxide" die bösen 
Jede! Verbrennung erzeugt diese, da nunmal unsere Atmosphäre fast zu 78% aus Stickstoff besteht. 
Das ist nur ein Sündenbock.
Bei einer Heizung wird das garnicht gemessen oder beachtet, nur so am Rande 
NOx kann zwar Säuren, Ozon erzeugen und die Atemwege Reizen. Allerding wird hier viel Stuss erzählt und nur wenig richtig geforscht, was NOx genau mit uns macht. Da alles sich immer nur auf Messungen bezieht die Fremdstoffe beinhalten.
Und ob nun diese Fremdstoffe oder das reine NOx die hauptursache für die Reizung ist? Da sind sich die Experten selbst nicht sicher oder wiedersprechen sich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich bin nur "oberflächlich" mit diesem Thema vertraut. ... Im Fazit heißt das nichts anderes je mehr Leistung wir aus dem Sprit holen, desto schlimmer werden die Abgase, die hinten rauskommen. Das würde vieles erklären....


Das ist zu allgemein formuliert. Für die drei Ziele maximale Leistung, maximaler Wirkungsgrad und minimale Schadstoffemissionen müssen unterschiedliche Wege gegangen werden. 

Gerade das Abgasverhalten von Elektrofahrzeugen wird in Zukunft wichtiges Argument werden. Man verlagert damit die Emissionen auf den Ballungsräumen hin zu weniger belasteten Regionen, in denen Kraftwerke stehen oder Anlagen für EE-Produziert werden. Dazu kommt die Ruhe der Antriebe. Auch das wird in lärmgeplagten Gegenden immer wieder ein Problem werden. 

Tesla entwickelt sich von belächelten Nischenfahrzeugproduzent zu einer ernsten Konkurrenten. Ein neues Batteriewerk baut man in Deutschland nicht mal so einfach, es werden Jahre vergehen, von den Entscheidung es zu tun bis zu ersten prodizierten Fahrzeugen. Die Deutschen zögern wie immer, der Amerikaner macht es einfach. Die Mentalitätsunterschiede sind deutlich zu erkennen.



SirBlackbird schrieb:


> Nur weil Du es ansprichst "Stickoxide" die bösen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das stimmt nur bedingt. Die Temperatur der Verbrennung ist ebenso entscheidend, wie der Temperatur gradient. Beides erfüllt nur der Verbrennungsmotor, nicht aber die Flamme der Heizung oder die Verbrennung in Gasturbinen. Ich sagt schon, es ist ein einfachen chemischen Gleichgewicht auf der einen Seite von Stickstoff und Sauerstoff, auf der anderen Seite von Stickoxiden. Je höher die Temperatur und je höher der Druck, umso mehr NOx liegt vor. Kühlt man langsam ab, bildet es sich sofort zurück. Kühlt man aber wie in Verbrenungsmotoren durch Entspannung ganz schnell an, ist die Temperatur zu gering, um eine nennenswerte Rückreaktion zu bekommen. 

Die Gefahren von Stickoxiden und deren Forgeprodukt Ozon sollten in Ballungsräumen nicht kleingeredet werden. Ohne ist besser als mit, das ist ganz einfach. Trotzdem finde ich Feinstaub viel gefährlicher und halte die Stickoxidgrenzwerte auch für zu niedrig, weil sie bewußt eingesetzt werden, um bestimmte Brennverfahren, wie Magermotoren, zu unterbinden.

Aber wie gesagt, das E-Fahrzeug ist dort, wo es fährt, emissionsfrei. In Smog geplagten Ballungsräumen ein wesentliches Argument für Elektrofahrzeuge.


----------



## beercarrier (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da hatte ich auch immer drauf gehofft, aber die Motoren laufen nur dann wirklich gut und hochverdichtet, wenn es sehr magere Luftgemische sind. Das geht bis zu Lambda 2,5 und es bleibt zündfähig. Aber damit entfällt die Katalysatortechnik und die Motoren bekommen NOx Probleme. Das könnte man Harnstoffeinspritzungen beheben, aber es würde zu teuer. Wir haben daran an der Uni Hannover, damals noch Institut für Kolbenmaschinen, minimal geforscht, aber keine Umsetzungsmöglichkeit mehr gesehen.
> 
> Trotzdem sehe ich Gasmotoren aktuell die beste Alternative zu Elektrofahrzeugen.



gasmotoren werden elektromotoren in fast allen belangen unterlegen sein. die saudumme merkel hat den atomenergieausstieg verkündet (was noch milliarden kosten wird), aber überall sonst auf dieser welt wird uran gespalten (ich wette der abfall wird iwann auf den mond oder noch weiter geschossen und wird somit ein geringeres problem) und energie in form von elektrizität ist somit extrem billig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



beercarrier schrieb:


> gasmotoren werden elektromotoren in fast allen belangen unterlegen sein.


Bezogen auf Kennwerte wie Leistungsgewicht, Wirkungsgrad des Motors, etc. natürlich.

Aber in der Bewertung des Gesamtkonzeptes, mit Herstellkosten der Batterie und unter
dem Abspekt, Biogase aus Pyrolyse unserer biologischen Abfälle herzustellen, sieht es 
je nach Einsatzzweck noch anderes aus. 

Langfristig wird nur der E-Antrieb bleiben, aber für die nächsten Jahrzehnte stellt der
Gasantrieb eine recht saubere Alternative zu Benzin und Diesel dar. Zu zumindest meine
 Zusammenfassende Bewertung in einer Studienarbeit von 1993 zum Thema, aber damals 
waren nicht Akkus, sondern Brennstoffzellen die mögliche Konkurrenz.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist zu allgemein formuliert. Für die drei Ziele maximale Leistung, maximaler Wirkungsgrad und minimale Schadstoffemissionen müssen unterschiedliche Wege gegangen werden.



Ja ich hatte es auf einen allgemein leicht verständlichen Satz formuliert. Sagen wir so: Bin Ing. und stelle immer wieder fest es gibt nicht die Lösung, die alle Parameter bestens lösen kann. Es ist wohl die Natur der Dinge, dass an sich fast immer eine Lösung ein Optimum darstellt aber nie eine Lösung für alle Anforderungen ist. Hoffe ich konnte es verständlich ausdrücken. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerade das Abgasverhalten von Elektrofahrzeugen wird in Zukunft wichtiges Argument werden. Man verlagert damit die Emissionen auf den Ballungsräumen hin zu weniger belasteten Regionen, in denen Kraftwerke stehen oder Anlagen für EE-Produziert werden. Dazu kommt die Ruhe der Antriebe. Auch das wird in lärmgeplagten Gegenden immer wieder ein Problem werden.



Gut dafür gibt es aber auch schon viel Technik das zu lösen: Wasserkraft, Wellenkraftwerke, Pumpspeicheranlagen, Windräder, Solarmodule, Biogasanlagen, und und und... jetzt neulich in Chile ein Solarkraftwerk gebaut worden wo die Produktion des Stromes nur 3 Dollarcent kostet!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Tesla entwickelt sich von belächelten Nischenfahrzeugproduzent zu einer ernsten Konkurrenten. Ein neues Batteriewerk baut man in Deutschland nicht mal so einfach, es werden Jahre vergehen, von den Entscheidung es zu tun bis zu ersten prodizierten Fahrzeugen. Die Deutschen zögern wie immer, der Amerikaner macht es einfach. Die Mentalitätsunterschiede sind deutlich zu erkennen.



Einerseits die Mentalitätsunterschiede aber was ich noch schlimmer finde letztens die Verlogenheit hier. Dieser ganze Abgasskandal ist nichts als Verlogenheit! Aber wehe die Griechen sind auf dubiose Bänker reingefallen dann sind es gleich Betrüger und man zieht sie durch den Dreck obwohl diese nicht kapiert hatten was mit Ihnen gespielt wurde aber wenn wir viel viel Schlimmeres machen dann ist es OK, ne danke!

Übrigens: Danke für so manche Erläuterungen!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 3. Präsentation angeschaut von Tesla 3. Witzig ist, dass Elon Musk diesen Blödsinn mit Umweltschutz selber glaubt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Tesla ist cool, Musk ein Macher ABER ... Das Problem fängt ganz woanders an. Wenn es Rohstoffe, Verbrauchsgüter und Sonstiges gibt, dann wird das immer verbraucht. So ist der Markt. Geht der Preis für Öl hoch, fangen die Leute an mehr Prius zu kaufen. Geht der Preis runter, kaufen die Leute wieder SUVs. Produzieren wir jetzt Autos, die weniger verbrauchen, dann wird das Öl günstiger, weil die Nachfrage sinkt. Entweder kaufen die Leute wieder SUVs ...... oder der niedrige Ölpreis kann wie eine Konjunkturbeschleunigung fungieren. .... Wenn wir wirklich was für die Umwelt tuen wollen, dann müssen wir den Ölpreis und sonstige Ressourcen verteuern. Aber das Problem daran ist, dass keiner ein Interesse daran hat, weil die Hauptlieferanten von Öl sogenannte "Terrorstaaten" wie Russland, Iran, usw. sind. Die sind ja nicht auf westliche Politik gut zu sprechen und umgekehrt genauso.
> ...




Zu 3: Da stimme ich dir zu. Außerdem muss man die gesamte Produktion inkl. des Akkus und wie Du auch sagst die Entsorgung in den "ökologischen Fussabdruck" dazurechnen.
Von der Stromerzeugung hat man da noch gar nicht gesprochen. Bislang klappt es ja prima, mit unsererm Nordsee-Windpark... 

Zu 4: Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? 
Du kannst doch nicht sagen, die "saufen Sprit", weil sie meistens in dicken SUV usw verbaut sind. Das ist doch kein Vergleich. 

6-Zylinder brauchen nicht generell mehr, als 4-Zylinder. Genausowenig, wie ein leistungsstärkerer Wagen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Sprit, als ein schwächeres Modell benötigt (bei gleicher Fahrweise)
Diese komischen  1,xxl Turbo 4-Zylinder mit 150-200PS sind bei hohem Autobahntempo oder Volllast ganz weit entfernt von den toll zu lesenden Verbrauchswerten in den Prospekten. 
Und auch bei reinen Saugmotoren kann im gleichen Modell bei sagen wir mal konstant 190 km/h ein stärkerer 6-Zylinder durchaus deutlich sparsamer sein, als der 4-Zylinder, der bei dem Tempo dann bei recht hohen Drehzahlen sich für das Tempo schon relativ anstrengen muss.
Und beim Rumbummeln/Mitschwimmen auf der Landstraße verbraucht sowieso bei halbwegs vorausschauender Fahrweise kaum ein Wagen großartig viel

Komplizierter in der Konstruktion als 4 Zylinder-Motoren sind 6-Zylinder

Nachtrag zu Deinem letzten Beitrag:
Klar macht ne Pause nach 3-4 Stunden Sinn. Aber soweit kommt man doch gar nicht erst mit einem Elektroauto, wenn man auf der Autobahn fährt. Dann wären wir ja wirklich bei halbwegs vernünftigen Reichweiten.
Jemand der von Flensburg nach Kempten fährt, will auf der Fahrt bestimmt nicht 5 x für 20-30 Minuten anhalten.

Aber interessant, dass der Tesla bei Deiner Rechnung besser abschneidet, als der Astra. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt.

@all
Finde irgendwie immer lustig, wie von manchen Leuten argumentiert wird. Sagt jemand, dass die Angaben der Beschleunigungswerte Käse sind (weil Leistung nur kurzfristig vorhanden), heißt es, dass das ja egal wäre, dafür wäre ein Elektroauto schließlich nicht gebaut und "wo kann man denn noch schnell fahren" (  ). Da frage ich mich dann, warum immer so auf die raketenartige Beschleunigung hingewiesen wird. Hier im Threadtitel doch auch. Genauso in jeder Autozeitschrift und von jedem Interessenten und Besitzer.


----------



## beercarrier (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Kennwerte wie Leistungsgewicht, Wirkungsgrad des Motors, etc. natürlich.
> 
> Aber in der Bewertung des Gesamtkonzeptes, mit Herstellkosten der Batterie und unter
> dem Abspekt, Biogase aus Pyrolyse unserer biologischen Abfälle herzustellen, sieht es
> ...



das problem beim gasantrieb ist das es eine geniale idee ist die sich aber nur schwer sinnvoll umsetzen lässt. entweder man fördert sogenanntes erdgas (ähnlich aufwendig wie die ölförderung) oder setzt auf mehr oder wenig natürliche abbauprozesse (wo selbst im kuhstall die viecher ab und zu auslauf haben sollten) zb zersetzung, nur ist das ein prozess hinter dem schon eine ganze industrie steht (z.b. wertstoffhöfe) wo man immens viel überzeugungsarbeit leisten muss. oder man lässt raps auf ackerflächen gedeihen die man auch für die lebensmittelproduktion benutzen könnte.

batterie bzw akkus zu bauen ist garantiert mindestens genauso umweltschädlich (ehrlich gesagt eher schädlicher), allerdings benötigt man die sowieso (z.b. handy, laptop, etc) da kann man noch strukturen beeinflussen. dazu kommt das akkus noch die ein oder andere idee fehlt (z.b. keramik die viele ladezyklen übersteht) aber da muss man sich nicht durchsetzen. gasantrieb wird in zukunft sicher sein feld haben (allein flugzeuge bzw reisen) im personennahverkehr denke ich allerdings das kein weg an einer mehr oder weniger intelligenten akkumulatorentechnologie vorbeiführt.

erforscht und designed müssen aber sicher beide.


----------



## beercarrier (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Jemand der von Flensburg nach Kempten fährt, will auf der Fahrt bestimmt nicht 5 x für 20-30 Minuten anhalten.
> 
> Aber interessant, dass der Tesla bei Deiner Rechnung besser abschneidet, als der Astra. Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt.



doch ich würde das machen einfach weil meine konzentration nach ein zwei stunden extrem nachlässt. fände es auch gut wenn gestörte die mit tempo 200 fahren das ab und zu auch machen müssen. es ist leichter um entschuldigung als um erlaubnis zu bitten, aber wenn man jmd killt wäre es besser es wäre anders.

zum zweiten teil, hängt davon ab wie du dein auto nutzt (kurze/lange fahrten und wie oft), wieviel du für den strom zahlst aber erstaunlich? eher nicht.


----------



## Rollora (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Ich hab zig Jahre lang Gleitzeit gejobbt.
> Es gibt nichts besseres.
> 
> ...


Homeoffice funktioniert halt bei weitem nicht in allen Jobs und auch nicht für jedermann.
Ich habs auch geteilt, aber ich merke: erstens will ich in meinem Zuhause (=Privatsphäre) nicht die "Energie" von Arbeit mitnehmen, zweitens wartet hier schon die Familie auf meine volle Aufmerksamkeit und drittens bin ich dann oft ein bisschen ein Trödler. Also ich kann am Arbeitsplatz oft am besten arbeiten. Aber das ist halt nur meine Meinung.





Captain-S schrieb:


> Stimmt..., schließlich möchte ich 900 Km am  Stück durchfahren ohne eine sinnlose und zeitverschwenderische Pause zu  machen.
> Und schließlich müssen wir die vorhandenen Ölreserven auch noch  aufbrauchen, das funktioniert am besten mit einem  Verbrennungsmotor.


Naja, wenn sie weg sind sind sie weg.
Dann kostet künstlich hergestellter Treibstoff eben deutlich mehr und die Alternativen die es längst gibt müssen halt ausgebaut werden.
Das einzige wo ich in meinem "Alltag" (also eher 3-4x im Jahr) noch auf fossile Brennsoffe angewiesen bin, ist das Flugzeug. Und da dies eh eine der größten Umweltverschmutzungen ist, wäre hier eine Alternative auch schön (aber noch seeehr weit entfernt)





45thFuchs schrieb:


> Biobauer sagt es sind die Nebenkosten.
> Die Herstellung eines Fahrzeugs verschmutzt mehr als der alte Käfer konnte.
> Und der fährt noch.
> Tolle Technik,dann sind die wälder überm lithium auch weg.
> ...


Es wird in der Industrie wohl immer so lange etwas eingesetzt, bis es aus ist oder etwas günstigeres gibt.
Jetzt ists halt Benzin und Diesel, später kommt vielleicht Wasserstoff und Strom.
Lithiummangel wird auch hier entweder bald ein anderes Metall für den Akku durchsetzen, oder gar igendwann mal "grüne Akkus" geben.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Zu 3: Da stimme ich dir zu. Außerdem muss man die gesamte Produktion inkl. des Akkus und wie Du auch sagst die Entsorgung in den "ökologischen Fussabdruck" dazurechnen.
> Von der Stromerzeugung hat man da noch gar nicht gesprochen. Bislang klappt es ja prima, mit unsererm Nordsee-Windpark...
> 
> Zu 4: Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder?
> ...



zu 3.: ..wobei immer von Entsorgung der Akkus gesprochen wird aber was ist mit der ganzen Entsorgung von Verbrennern wie den Ersatzteilen und dem Altöl? Davon spricht keiner......

zu 4.: ..doch an sich ist das so. Wenn ich vorne einen 6-Zylinder platzieren muss, dann muss mehr Platz, mehr Steifigkeit und somit mehr Volumen und Masse geschaffen werden. Meistens hört es bei 6 Zylinder nicht auf, 8 oder 12 müssen mit Turbolader auch noch passen.....

..wie viel mehr der 6 Zylinder ggü. 4 braucht sei dahingestellt aber im Normalbetrieb ist es in meinen Augen mehr. Kann man ja bei Spritmonitor vergleichen..

..ob die kleinen hochgezüchteten Turbomotoren die Lösung sind? Weißnet. Ich habe einen alten lang erprobten GM-/Opel-Sauger und ganz ehrlich: Ich will ihn nicht mehr hergeben. Klar sauft er wenn man Gas gibt. Aber fahre ich im Urlaub im Ausland nur Landstraße 90 komme ich unter 6 Liter. Ich find das gut. Nie ne Panne, nie ne Werkstatt, alte einfache simple doofe Technik aber sie funktioniert! Ich will den neuen Krimmskramms nicht!

..wieso der ampera-e soll reale 320km Reichweite haben also 3 Stunden bei 100km/h sind drin. Der Tesla soll mehr haben. Wird sich zeigen. Mein Wunschauto momentan jetzt wäre der Auris mit dem Plug-In vom Prius mit 50km elektr. Reichweite. Aber... ganz ehrlich: Nimm Dir Excel und rechne mal ein Auto durch. An sich egal wie sparsam oder egal wie viel man einspart: Die Anschaffungskosten eines relativ neuen Autos bekommst Du durch weniger Verbrauch erst nach sehr sehr langer Zeit wieder rein wenn überhaupt..

Also Vergleich Astra vs Tesla:

Astra Anschaffung irgendwas um die 22k EUR (beide gleich ausgestattet dafür der Astra mit schwächerem Antrieb).
Tesla 3 Anschaffung irgendwas um die 37,5k EUR. Somit 15,5k EUR teurer

Einsparung Tesla ggü. Astra (Laufzeit 10 Jahre und 200tkm):
- Bei 200tkm Benzinkosten ca. 24k EUR, Tesla Stromkosten 7,5k EUR -> Ersparnis 16,5k EUR (Schon hier steht der Tesla 3 im Plus)
- Bremsenersparnis (sollten an sich nie gewechselt werden): 150 EUR (...aber nur so günstig wenn man es selber macht so wie ich)
- Ölwechselkosten: 500 EUR (...auch sehr günstig weil ich es selber mache)
- Zahnriemen: 500 EUR (Bei mir ist der Wechsel simpel einfach günstig aber bei anderen... lol)
- Luftfilter: 50 EUR (selber gewechselt)
- AU: 600 EUR
- Zündmodul: 100 EUR (ging bei mir einmal kaputt aber was geht bei anderen noch alles kaputt? Ebay-Teil 3mal günstiger, selber gewechselt)

Nicht eingerechnet sind Kosten wie bei meinem Bruder beim Golf V Motorschaden 2500 EUR oder Werkstattkosten bei meinem Vater mit seinem Golf IV. Beide wollen von VW nichts mehr wissen 

Rechne es mal durch. Das E-Auto ist schon jetzt günstiger. Und das ist der Grund warum Staaten wie Norwegen das fördern. Einfacher Grund: Der Staat muss für den Betrieb weniger Öl verbrauchen/importieren. Die Handelsbilanz verbessert sich stark! Und nur die Handelsbilanz zählt für den Handel und die Währung nach Außen. Alles andere ist Wischiwaschi.

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Einfach für den globalen Zusammenhang hier mal 36min Vortrag eines Zukunftsforschers für alle die meinen " Hach, das ist doch Spielkram..."




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHUzfw24oCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Jetzt ists halt Benzin und Diesel, später kommt vielleicht Wasserstoff und Strom.
> Lithiummangel wird auch hier entweder bald ein anderes Metall für den Akku durchsetzen, oder gar igendwann mal "grüne Akkus" geben.



Es gibt bereits Bestrebungen Kohlenstoffnanoröhren dafür zu nutzen. Hält viel mehr Lade- und Entladezyklen, erbringt mehr Leistung und Kohlenstoff ist keineswegs rar und somit günstig.
Wird man aber so schnell nicht sehen, da das gerade noch in den Startlöchern steht und erste Prototypen bisher nur an Unis entwickelt wurden und stehts die Frage bleibt, ob die Industrie mitzieht...

Das größte Problem, welches ich aber noch sehe, ist die vorallem in Deutschland, in Bezug auf Elektrofahrzeuge, mangelhaflt ausgebaute Infrastruktur. Ne Tanke hast' an jeder Ecke. Ne Ladestation für die Batterie sollte man, vorallem dank der noch relativ geringen Reichweite, zumindest auf der täglich gefahrenen Strecke haben und das ist bisher einfach nicht immer gewährleistet.


----------



## Rollora (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Also Vergleich Astra vs Tesla:
> 
> Astra Anschaffung irgendwas um die 22k EUR (beide gleich ausgestattet dafür der Astra mit schwächerem Antrieb).
> Tesla 3 Anschaffung irgendwas um die 37,5k EUR. Somit 15,5k EUR teurer
> ...


Stimmt absolut. Oder vielleicht sogar einen gebrauchten 85D, dann hast du dein Leben lang gratis Strom ^^.



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> - Bremsenersparnis (sollten an sich nie gewechselt werden): 150 EUR (...aber nur so günstig wenn man es selber macht so wie ich)


Hmm. Mit was bremst der Tesla?


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> - Ölwechselkosten: 500 EUR (...auch sehr günstig weil ich es selber mache)
> - Zahnriemen: 500 EUR (Bei mir ist der Wechsel simpel einfach günstig aber bei anderen... lol)


500 obwohl du es selbst machst? Hab noch nie mehr als 120€ gebraucht.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> - Luftfilter: 50 EUR (selber gewechselt)


Kommt mir auch teuer vor, zahle hier meist 15€. Allerdings für eine ältere E-Klasse.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> - AU: 600 EUR


Was ist schnell nochmal AU?


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> - Zündmodul: 100 EUR (ging bei mir einmal kaputt aber was geht bei anderen noch alles kaputt? Ebay-Teil 3mal günstiger, selber gewechselt)


Gut, je länger man ein Auto hat, desto mehr verschleißt auch mal was. Das kann beim Tesla genau so passieren, ist dann aber umso unerwarteter, kann dafür aber SEHR teuer kommen.



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Nicht eingerechnet sind Kosten wie bei meinem Bruder beim Golf V Motorschaden 2500 EUR oder Werkstattkosten bei meinem Vater mit seinem Golf IV. Beide wollen von VW nichts mehr wissen


Kann vom 4er Golf ähnliches berichten: Zylinderkopf bei 90.000.
Umgekehrt haben alle meine Mercedes auch schon über 200.000km (E Klasse W212), 300.000km (E-Klasse W210, 290TD) und sogar 460.000 km im "Bauernbenz" (190D).
Ohne Motorschäden oder ähnliches (dafür hat der W210 Probleme mit Rost seit 3 Jahren, ist aber auch 20 Jahre alt und stand immer draußen).




HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Rechne es mal durch. Das E-Auto ist schon jetzt günstiger. Und das ist der Grund warum Staaten wie Norwegen das fördern. Einfacher Grund: Der Staat muss für den Betrieb weniger Öl verbrauchen/importieren. Die Handelsbilanz verbessert sich stark! Und nur die Handelsbilanz zählt für den Handel und die Währung nach Außen. Alles andere ist Wischiwaschi.
> 
> Gruß


Es kommt auf Dauer gesehen wahrscheinlich günstiger. Mich stört hier eher noch die Versorgungskette. Es gibt kaum Tesla Werkstätten und ich müsste auch jedesmal nachsehen ob es wo Tankstellen in der Nähe meiner Reiseziele gibt oder aufm Weg.
Es ist dann auch wenig Hilfreich, dass "Elektro-Tanke" nicht gleich "Elektro-Tanke" ist und Renault, Toyota, Tesla und andere jeweils andere Anschlüsse benutzen.
Das sind noch kleine Kurz/Mittelfristige Probleme die gelöst gehören.
Und ja, dennoch, für mich mit vielen Langstrecken ins Ausland (die teils noch null brauchbare Infrastruktur haben.



Captn schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits Bestrebungen Kohlenstoffnanoröhren  dafür zu nutzen. Hält viel mehr Lade- und Entladezyklen, erbringt mehr  Leistung und Kohlenstoff ist keineswegs rar und somit günstig.
> Wird man aber so schnell nicht sehen, da das gerade noch in den  Startlöchern steht und erste Prototypen bisher nur an Unis entwickelt  wurden und stehts die Frage bleibt, ob die Industrie mitzieht...
> 
> Das größte Problem, welches ich aber noch sehe, ist die vorallem in  Deutschland, in Bezug auf Elektrofahrzeuge, mangelhaflt ausgebaute  Infrastruktur. Ne Tanke hast' an jeder Ecke. Ne Ladestation für die  Batterie sollte man, vorallem dank der noch relativ geringen Reichweite,  zumindest auf der täglich gefahrenen Strecke haben und das ist bisher  einfach nicht immer gewährleistet.




Ich bin eigentlich eh am aktuellen Stand was Akkutechnologien betrifft ( Kommende Akku-Generationen bringen dreifache Kapazitat - futurezone.at )
aber es wird vieles noch dauern und rein auf Kohlenstoff-Nanoröhrchen zu setzen ohne Metalle wird halt schwierig.
Aber ja, die Forschung ist da, müssen wir trotzdem nochmal 20-30 Jahre warten, bis das tatsächlich DAS Massenprodukt ist. Man muss sich nur ansehen wie lange es Lithium-Akkus schon gibt.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut. Oder vielleicht sogar einen gebrauchten 85D, dann hast du dein Leben lang gratis Strom ^^.



Ist der nicht bissi teuer in der Anschaffung? 



Rollora schrieb:


> Hmm. Mit was bremst der Tesla?



Rekuperativ per E-Motor als Dynamo. ^^



Rollora schrieb:


> 500 obwohl du es selbst machst? Hab noch nie mehr als 120€ gebraucht.



Aaaalso ich persönlich wechsle jedes Jahr vor dem Winter. Mobil 1 Öl 0w40 über Ebay kostet 40 EUR, 5 EUR Ölfilter, 5 EUR Mietwerkstatt mal 10 Jahre ergibt 500 EUR.



Rollora schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch teuer vor, zahle hier meist 15€. Allerdings für eine ältere E-Klasse.



Einer kostet 15 EUR. Aber auf 10 Jahre gesehen... 



Rollora schrieb:


> Was ist schnell nochmal AU?



AbgasUntersuchung. Tesla hat keine Abgase. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Gut, je länger man ein Auto hat, desto mehr verschleißt auch mal was. Das kann beim Tesla genau so passieren, ist dann aber umso unerwarteter, kann dafür aber SEHR teuer kommen.



Si.



Rollora schrieb:


> Kann vom 4er Golf ähnliches berichten: Zylinderkopf bei 90.000.



Krass. Oh man... 



Rollora schrieb:


> Umgekehrt haben alle meine Mercedes auch schon über 200.000km (E Klasse W212), 300.000km (E-Klasse W210, 290TD) und sogar 460.000 km im "Bauernbenz" (190D).
> Ohne Motorschäden oder ähnliches (dafür hat der W210 Probleme mit Rost seit 3 Jahren, ist aber auch 20 Jahre alt und stand immer draußen).



Das erwarte ich von nem Benz, dass der keine Motorschäden hat und wenn dann Kulanz von Daimler wenn normale Fahrweise oder ähnlich.
Das mit dem Rost ist bei Daimler um 2008 rum ne Katastrophe gewesen. Beim letzten Wohnort stand ne C-Klasse neben meinem Astra. Mein Astra KEIN Rost bis heute (jetzt 9 Jahre alt), der Benz Rost an ALLEN Schwellern und Türen. Naja...... So vergrault man sich Kunden aber nicht mein Bier....... 
Die alten Daimler waren dagegen absolut spitze!



Rollora schrieb:


> Es kommt auf Dauer gesehen wahrscheinlich günstiger. Mich stört hier eher noch die Versorgungskette. Es gibt kaum Tesla Werkstätten und ich müsste auch jedesmal nachsehen ob es wo Tankstellen in der Nähe meiner Reiseziele gibt oder aufm Weg.



Macht der Tesla glaub automatisch mit seinem ganzen Infotainment Kramms... Oo



Rollora schrieb:


> Es ist dann auch wenig Hilfreich, dass "Elektro-Tanke" nicht gleich "Elektro-Tanke" ist und Renault, Toyota, Tesla und andere jeweils andere Anschlüsse benutzen.
> Das sind noch kleine Kurz/Mittelfristige Probleme die gelöst gehören.



So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist das pure Absicht der deutschen Politik.



Rollora schrieb:


> Und ja, dennoch, für mich mit vielen Langstrecken ins Ausland (die teils noch null brauchbare Infrastruktur haben.



Deshalb finde ich den Toyota Hybrid super. Mein Wunschauto: Toyota Auris mit Plugin-Technik vom Prius. ^^


----------



## MESeidel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



banned4life schrieb:


> Ich finde auch bedenklich, dass das Vieh mehr als 2t wiegt. Das sind gute 500kg mehr als Kombis von Mercedes und Co.  Tut den Straßen sicher auch gut.


Welche Oberklasse wiegt den weniger als 2 Tonnen?
Selbst bei der Oberen Mittelklasse dürfte man nur mit Einstiegsmotor und Basis-Ausstattung an der 1500 Kg Grenze kratzen.
Und das war schon vor 20 jahren so.
Mehr Ausstattung vs leichtere Matierialien...



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Rekuperativ per E-Motor als Dynamo. ^^


Bremsen hat er trotzdem.
Ja im Stadtverkehr weden sie praktisch nicht genutzt.
Was auch wieder probleme hervorheben kann.

Außerdem bleibt Lenkung und Fahrwerk mechanisch.
Servo, Fahrsichterheits-Elektronik, Heizung/Klima, ...
Alles Dinge bei denen reparturen anfallen können.
Ich will einfach sagen man darf es nicht ganz so schwarz/weiß sehen 

Und btw. viele Ersatzteile sind bei Opel echt billig im Vergleich zur VW Gruppe oder auch Ford.
Bin selbst Vectra und Omega gefahren (V6 Zahnriemen ist noch etwas teuerer mit Zubehör^^)


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



banned4life schrieb:


> A4 kein Tempolimit, A5 Freiburg bis Karlsruhe, kein Tempolimit, A6 teilweise kein Tempolimit, A7, A70 A71 kein Tempolimit (nur im Thüringer Wald, wegen den Tunneln), ...


Dann hört es auch schon auf.

Auf der A71 gibt es auch Tempolimits Richtung Ilmenau wegen der windanfälligen Bauweise.
Die längsten Autobahnen haben alle Beschränkungen (A7, A3, A5), andere sind zig Kilometer zeitweilig eingeschränkt (A73, ...) und eine unbegrenzte A4 hat es in den letzten 60 Jahren nicht gegeben, die ist nicht mal vollständig fertig in Hessen.



banned4life schrieb:


> EDITh hat sogar eine Karten gefundenhttp://autobahnatlas-online.de/Limitkarte.pdf


Das ist 6-8 Jahre alt und stimmt zur Zeit niemals.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Siehe oben.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (29. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Bremsen hat er trotzdem.
> Ja im Stadtverkehr weden sie praktisch nicht genutzt.
> Was auch wieder probleme hervorheben kann.
> 
> ...



Solange man nicht zu hart bremst wird die Bremse nie benutzt, sondern immer nur rekuperiert.
Und wenn die Bremsen gut ausgelegt sind brauchst Du die nie wechseln.
Beispiel mein Astra: Nach 150tkm hatte ich noch immer 1cm Belag. Einziger Grund die wechseln zu müssen war der Idiot von Tüfprüfer, weil ihm die nicht wie neu ausschauten aber trotzdem Bremswerte 1A waren. Jetzt hab ich Bremsen für 100 EUR (Scheiben und Belege) aus Amazon und die quietschen wie Sau aber ich hab TÜV haha. 

Lenkung und Fahrwerk sollten nie Probleme machen. OK außer man fährt BMW oder sowas... 
Servo, Elektronik und all das sollte auch nie Probleme machen.... zumindest bei meinen Opels kaum. OK mein Vater sein Golf IV... 

_Ich will einfach sagen man darf es nicht ganz so schwarz/weiß sehen _ -> Verstehe. 

Jo Opel ist bei Ersatzteilen super. Ich bin topzufrieden und mir ist scheiß egal was andere labbern! Lass sie labbern und gut ist.
Bei Golf muss man den Motor anheben um Zahnriemen zu tauschen. Beim Astra berechnet mir ATU 280 EUR Teile + Einbau aber ohne Spannrolle. Mit vielleicht 350 EUR.

Aber ja, auch bei Opel ist nicht alles Gold aber so schlecht sind die nicht. Egal...

Gruß


----------



## MESeidel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Solange man nicht zu hart bremst wird die Bremse nie benutzt, sondern immer nur rekuperiert.
> Und wenn die Bremsen gut ausgelegt sind brauchst Du die nie wechseln.


JA wenn dei Bremsen nicht oder selten genutzt werden treten Probleme auch Probleme wie z.B. Flugrost auf.
Im Tesla Forum findet man Berichte von Leuten die lange zeit Stadt gefahren sind, dann Autobahn und überrascht waren bei der ersten harten Bremsung.
Nichts tragisches - keine Frage - könnte im Extremfall aber auch zu frühzeitigen Wechsel führen.
VW hatte das Problem auch mal mit Ladungsregulierten Hinterradbremsen (sprich keine Zuladung -> sehr wenig Anpressdruck) bei golf, Ibiza, evtl. weiteren auf der Platform.



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Lenkung und Fahrwerk sollten nie Probleme machen. OK außer man fährt BMW oder sowas...
> Servo, Elektronik und all das sollte auch nie Probleme machen.... zumindest bei meinen Opels kaum. OK mein Vater sein Golf IV... .


Fahrwerksteile können immer verschleißen.
Servo, besonders die elektrisch verstärkte fällt gerne mal auf mit Einseitgkeit.
Opel Corsa C; das zum Beispiel.

Und Elektronik allgemein kann immer Schwachstellen haben.
Opel Vectra B sind reihenweise die Zentralverriegelungen gestorben, dabei war der Motor OK, aber fest verlötet auf der Platine, die kaputt ging.
Display sterben gibt es endlose Beispiele von allen Marken.
Auch gab es in den 90ern viele Probleme mit ABS/ASR/ESP Modulen.
Die sind teilweise schon nach 8 Jahren ausgefallen, weil Lötstellen versagten (und man muss das Kunstoffgehäuse aufbrechen und hinterher löten).
Omega B hat das auch JEDER (nur eine Frage der Zeit), 1100€ neu, 150€ Reperatur beim Dienstleister + Aus-/Einbau.
Dazu Steuergerät für die Klima, Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Servo, Wachelkontakte an den Kabeln in die Türen und Sitze, ...

Es kann sein nichts davon ist ein Problem das es beim Tesla S gibt!
Aber da man die Häufigkeit oft erst nach 8-10 Jahren sieht, kann man es nicht ausschließen.
Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, was die Zentrale Display-Einheit wohl als Ersatzteil kostet.
eingie werden sich auch nicht interessieren für 10 Jahre alte Autos und ihre Probleme.
Deswegen; alles relativ 



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Aber ja, auch bei Opel ist nicht alles Gold aber so schlecht sind die nicht. Egal...


Lopez Effekt....
Ende der 80er und in den 90ern gab es einige Fehlentscheidungen die dem Markenimage nachhaltig geschadet haben.
Und den Verlust der Oberen Mittelklasse herbeigeführt haben, selbst die Mittelklasse ist vom Marktanteil her traurig.
Aber auch die Entscheidungen in den 70ern, als man Oberklasse und starke Marktposition verloren hat.
Als Gegenbeispiel kann man sich Audi ansehen, in 20 Jahren vom Nichts zur Premium-Marke.
Opel profitiert im Moment nur von der Modellvielvalt die es aktuell gibt.
Die SUVs und Vans verkaufen sich gut.
Aber selbst der Astra ist ncith mehr das was Kadett E und Astra F/G waren, der (europäische) Markt ist komplett VW Konzern dominiert.
Und BMW und Mercedes verkaufen mittlerweile mehr Modelle in "niedrigen" Klassen als Opel, Ford, Peugeot, Renault oder Fiat....

naja zu viel OT


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> zu 3.: ..wobei immer von Entsorgung der Akkus gesprochen wird aber was ist mit der ganzen Entsorgung von Verbrennern wie den Ersatzteilen und dem Altöl? Davon spricht keiner......
> 
> zu 4.: ..doch an sich ist das so. Wenn ich vorne einen 6-Zylinder platzieren muss, dann muss mehr Platz, mehr Steifigkeit und somit mehr Volumen und Masse geschaffen werden. Meistens hört es bei 6 Zylinder nicht auf, 8 oder 12 müssen mit Turbolader auch noch passen.....
> 
> ...



Oel wird wieder aufbereitet und im Baumarkt dann als Schnäppchen verkauft 
Ne, mal ernsthaft. Natürlich müssen bei konventionellen Autos auch Teile entsorgt/recycelt/hergestellt werden. Aber gerade Batterien sind bei der Förderung der Rohstoffe, als auch bei der Entsorgung nicht wirklich "grün". Liegt natürlich auch daran, welche Länder in welchen Ländern fördern und welche Prioritäten die jeweiligen Regierungen haben. In Afrika, Indien, Russland und China steht der Umweltschutz nicht gerade an erster Stelle.

Meist müssen 8 oder 12 Zylinder und Turbolader auch noch passen? Jetzt aber. Was sind das denn für Vergleiche?

Ich habe vom gleichen Modell mit unterschiedlichen Motoren gesprochen. Kein V12 BiTurbo im 3er BMW, C-Klasse, A4, Insignia usw.
Mit Spritmonitor kann man bedingt vergleichen, wobei die Mehrheit der Nutzer da logischerweise eher auf Sparsamkeit aus ist. Bei niedrigem Tempo, hohem Anteil mit Nutzung der Schubabschaltung usw sind kleinere Motoren sicher im Vorteil.
Deshalb habe ich auch extra von etwas höherem Tempo gesprochen. Und da kehrt es sich nämlich schnell um. Auf der rechten Spur zwischen Lkw möchte nicht jeder fahren. Zumindest ich empfinde das dann als sehr anstrengend.

Die Reichweite von 320 Kilometern bei Tempo 100 (vermutlich sogar noch unter Idealbedingungen, ohne Klimaanlage, Radio, Sitzheizung) finde ich nicht wirklich beeindruckend. 
Wie sieht die Reichweite aus, wenn man im normalen Verkehr mitschwimmt, also 120-150 km/h? Oder auf der A3 um Köln im Berufsverkehr?
Falls man dann alle 1,5-2 Stunden anhalten muss, wäre das je nach Dauer des Ladevorgangs nicht nur nervig, sondern je nach Einsatzzweck (Geschäftsreisen, Außendienst) auch praxisfremd und alleine aus Sicht des Arbeitszeitgesetzes unmöglich.

Zu Deiner Rechnung kann ich nicht so viel sagen, kommt mir aber doch arg schöngerechnet vor. Beim Tesla kommen während 10 Jahren und 200tkm keinerlei Reparaturen vor? Gar nichts?
Wie läuft das da inzwischen mit dem Akku? Dauerleihe, kostenloser Austausch? Oder wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, wenn der nach 6-7 Jahren defekt ist oder nur noch eine Kapazität von 50% hat? Wiederverkaufswert?
Wobei natürlich auch bei Deinem Astra mehr defekt sein kann, als nur ein Zündmodul.Dann hast Du echt Glück gehabt.

Gegen teure Zahnriemenwechsel hilft ein Hersteller, der Steuerketten verwendet. Da gibt es sogar Sechszylinderbenziner, die man ohne Bummelei mit 8 Litern fahren kann 

Was ist mit den 15.500€ Aufpreis? Finanziert? Also noch die Zinsen oben drauf. Oder man hat das Geld, dann verzichtet man ab dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufs auf Zinseinnahmen (zugegeben, die sind derzeit nicht wirklich hoch)

Habe nicht nachgerechnet, aber von welchem Kosten je Kilowatt Strom gehst Du aus? Hat sich die letzten zehn Jahre doch sehr geändert und bei dem Murks was unsere Regierung da veranstaltet, wird das auch nicht besser. Bei Benzin/Diesel natürlich genauso, auch wenn wir da in letzter Zeit Glück haben.

Ist doch ähnlich, wie bei dem LPG-Trend vor einigen Jahren. Jeder wollte auf einmal, jede drittklassige Hinterhofbude hat Umbauten durchgeführt und jeder konnte kräftig sparen.
Wurde mal ehrlich Buch geführt, hat sich schnell rausgestellt, dass es sich doch nicht so schnell amortisiert, oder gar teurer ist, wenn der ganze Motor die Grätsche machte.

Wo sind denn die ganzen Elektrofahrzeuge? Gerade bei größeren Firmenflotten würde es doch Sinn machen, wenn es doch so viel günstiger ist. Aber da gibt es wenig. Oder mal einen E-Smart, wie bei unserer Gemeinde.
Die Post macht jetzt ihr eigenes Ding, hört sich auch interessant an. Aber warum wird bei Versicherungsgesellschaften, Handwerksbetrieben usw nicht auf Elektrofahrzeuge gesetzt? Gerade die haben meist kurze Strecken in einem überschaubaren Umkreis.

Oder in größeren Konzernen? An mangelndem Prestige kann es nicht liegen, so ein Tesla sieht wirklich schick aus und braucht sich vor einem A6/5er/E-Klasse sicher nicht verstecken.
Und auch da wird auf Kosten geachtet. Können die Controller nicht rechnen oder sind altmodisch?

Ich bleibe da echt skeptisch.

Edit: 150tkm und noch ordentlich Restbelag? :eek:
Nicht böse sein, aber ich hoffe, Du fährst nie vor mir her.


----------



## Rollora (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Ist der nicht bissi teuer in der Anschaffung?


 Drum halt einen gebrauchten kaufen ^^.
Aber ja, bei ungefähr 100-150€ Sprit im Monat macht das natürlich nicht DEN Unterschied.




HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Rekuperativ per E-Motor als Dynamo. ^^


Cool, wusste nicht, dass das eine Vollbremsung abfangen kann. Kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, hast du einen Link?




HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Aaaalso ich persönlich wechsle jedes Jahr vor dem Winter. Mobil 1 Öl 0w40 über Ebay kostet 40 EUR, 5 EUR Ölfilter, 5 EUR Mietwerkstatt mal 10 Jahre ergibt 500 EUR.


Hab überlesen, dass er über 10 Jahre gerechnet hat.
Ich würde übrigens nie online bestellen. Besser ist ein Händler des Vertrauens. Weil billiger.


HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> AbgasUntersuchung. Tesla hat keine Abgase.


Ist das Pflichti n Dtl?






HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Das erwarte ich von nem Benz, dass der keine Motorschäden hat und wenn dann Kulanz von Daimler wenn normale Fahrweise oder ähnlich.
> Das mit dem Rost ist bei Daimler um 2008 rum ne Katastrophe gewesen. Beim letzten Wohnort stand ne C-Klasse neben meinem Astra. Mein Astra KEIN Rost bis heute (jetzt 9 Jahre alt), der Benz Rost an ALLEN Schwellern und Türen. Naja...... So vergrault man sich Kunden aber nicht mein Bier.......
> Die alten Daimler waren dagegen absolut spitze!


Ja, vorallem die Modelle zwischen 1995 und 2002 waren besonders Rostanfällig, ab 2008 hätte es eigentlich schon wieder wesentlich besser sein sollen.
Fehler war ein Problem im Lack, welches durch ein Bakterium ausgelöst wurde und erst viele Jahre später rausgekommen ist. Tatsächlich wurden in der E-Klasse schon mehrfach auf Kulanz die rostigen Teile getauscht.
Aber ja, selbst ein 5000€ Hyundai rostet weniger, aber gut, der Benz hat eh andere Vorteile als "wenig Rost". Muss man halt so sagen.





HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Macht der Tesla glaub automatisch mit seinem ganzen Infotainment Kramms... Oo


 Kann sein. ich setz mich bei weiten Strecken aber nicht ins Auto und entscheide erst dann obs vor Ort eine Tankstelle gibt (außer natürlich beim Verbrennungsmotor)




HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist das pure Absicht der deutschen Politik.


Ausgerechnet im Land der Standards keinen gemeinsamen Standard zu fordern ist genial ^^. Naja hat ja in der EU auch nur 10 Jahre gedauert einen gemeinsamen Standard für Handyladegeräte zu finden. Dafür haben sich Zubehörfirmen (5 in 1 Stecker) dumm und dämlich verdient.





HudsonTheReal schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich den Toyota Hybrid super. Mein Wunschauto: Toyota Auris mit Plugin-Technik vom Prius. ^^


Leider nicht ganz meine Comfortklasse  
Aber wird noch, Mercedes braucht halt mal wieder länger, bis sie sowas anbieten (bei den andauernden Problemen der Hybridtaxis hier kann ich das aber gut verstehen. Man schweigt es zwar lieber tot, aber die stehen seeeeehr oft in der Werkstatt).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Cool, wusste nicht, dass das eine Vollbremsung abfangen kann. Kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, hast du einen Link?


Nein, keine Vollbremsung, aber das maximale Motormoment, gäbe es Kondensatoren als Kurzzeitspeicher sogar noch mehr. Die mechanischen Bremsen müssen nur noch zur Notbremsung genutzt werden. Das spart gerade bei hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrzeugen enormes Geld, die z. T. alle 10.000 neue Bremsbeläge benötigen, wenn häufiger mal aus 250km/h runtergebremst wird.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oel wird wieder aufbereitet und im Baumarkt dann als Schnäppchen verkauft
> Ne, mal ernsthaft. Natürlich müssen bei konventionellen Autos auch Teile entsorgt/recycelt/hergestellt werden. Aber gerade Batterien sind bei der Förderung der Rohstoffe, als auch bei der Entsorgung nicht wirklich "grün". Liegt natürlich auch daran, welche Länder in welchen Ländern fördern und welche Prioritäten die jeweiligen Regierungen haben. In Afrika, Indien, Russland und China steht der Umweltschutz nicht gerade an erster Stelle.
> 
> Meist müssen 8 oder 12 Zylinder und Turbolader auch noch passen? Jetzt aber. Was sind das denn für Vergleiche?
> ...



Warum müssen diese Akkus entsorgt werden? Man kann sie ausbauen und als Speicher für produzierten Strom von Solaranlagen und Windrädern verwenden.

_"Meist müssen 8 oder 12 Zylinder und Turbolader ...... Ich habe vom gleichen Modell mit unterschiedlichen....."_
Verstehe nicht ganz worauf Du hinaus willst.

Ich finde die Angaben bei Spritmonitor sehr gut. Ich kann es für die Fahrzeuge, die ich bisher gefahren bin, sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Schubabschaltung bringt übrigens fast nix. Wird total überbewertet.

Die 320km Reichweitenangabe von Opel ist eine amerikanische Angabe für den US Markt und somit der Realität sehr nah. Einem BMW, VW, Daimler würde ich nicht glauben aber dieser Angabe schon eher. Opel hat es in seiner Vorstellung auch hervorgehoben, dass es eine amerikanische Angabe ist.

Nix schön gerechnet. Ich habe ja eben sogar eher pessimistische Zahlen für das E-Fahrzeug verwendet. Weiter habe ich kaum Reperaturen für den Verbrenner eingerechnet. Ich kenne Leute die fahren BMW und sind in 2 Jahren 4 mal stehen geblieben und ständig teure Werkstattbesuche. Was soll an einem E-Antrieb kaputt gehen? Das ist so simpel.... guck Dir mal die ganze Antriebseinheit an. Das ist ein Witz!

Zahnriemen sind an sich gut. Steuerketten sind bei VW/Audi teilweise nur problematisch. Lies mal VW-Foren. Und von DSG haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen. So einen Murks hat ein E-Auto nicht.

LPG ist auch nicht für jeden Motor geeignet und teilweise wirklich deshalb problematisch, weil die Verbrennungstemperatur deutlich höher ist. 

Es gibt deshalb so wenig E-Fahrzeuge, weil dieser Drecksstaat diese Entwicklung bisher gebremst hat. Und genau deshalb wird uns das um die Ohren fliegen. Und was merkelsche schwäbische Hausfrauenpolitik angeht: Das heißt nichts anderes als keine Investitionen in die Zukunft, in die Leute, ins Land. Guck Dir Wirtschaftswachstum USA und EU seit 2008 an. Genau deshalb kommen grad zur Zeit fast ALLE Innovationen von dort. Schlaft alle weiter.......

Weil Tesla 3 bisher nicht lieferbar, deshalb. Und ampera-e kommt noch. Und wie schon gesagt: Viele schlafen noch.

_"Ich bleibe da echt skeptisch."_ Deine Wahl.

_"Nicht böse sein, aber ich hoffe, Du fährst nie vor mir her."_ Weißnet ob dieses Proletenbenehmen jetzt unbedingt sein muss aber ich fahre A nicht ständig nur mit 1m Abstand und B rase ich nicht mit Vollgas zur nächsten roten Ampel aber wenn ich Lust hab bin ich flotter unterwegs als der Rest nur halt nicht ohne Verstand.


----------



## HudsonTheReal (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Rollora schrieb:


> Drum halt einen gebrauchten kaufen ^^.
> Aber ja, bei ungefähr 100-150€ Sprit im Monat macht das natürlich nicht DEN Unterschied.



Mal gucken. Die nächsten interessanten Autos sind Toyota Plugin Hybrid mit 50km Reichweite, Opel ampera-e und eben Tesla 3. Ford baut jetzt übrigens den Toyota Hybrid nach...



Rollora schrieb:


> Cool, wusste nicht, dass das eine Vollbremsung abfangen kann. Kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, hast du einen Link?



Vollbremsung nicht aber die normale gewöhnliche Bremsung schon.



Rollora schrieb:


> Hab überlesen, dass er über 10 Jahre gerechnet hat.
> Ich würde übrigens nie online bestellen. Besser ist ein Händler des Vertrauens. Weil billiger.



Bisher immer online bestellt und nur gute / beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Hingegen Händler des Vertrauens schon grausige Erfahrungen gemacht. Einzig den Libanesen von der Mietwerkstatt lasse ich ran weil netter ehrlicher Mensch ansonsten mache ich es lieber selbst.



Rollora schrieb:


> Ist das Pflichti n Dtl?



Ähm, ja. Wohnst Du net in D? 



Rollora schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem die Modelle zwischen 1995 und 2002 waren besonders Rostanfällig, ab 2008 hätte es eigentlich schon wieder wesentlich besser sein sollen.
> Fehler war ein Problem im Lack, welches durch ein Bakterium ausgelöst wurde und erst viele Jahre später rausgekommen ist. Tatsächlich wurden in der E-Klasse schon mehrfach auf Kulanz die rostigen Teile getauscht.
> Aber ja, selbst ein 5000€ Hyundai rostet weniger, aber gut, der Benz hat eh andere Vorteile als "wenig Rost". Muss man halt so sagen.



Ich persönlich fange mit diesem ganzen Premiumsegment nix an. Völlig überteuert. Nicht meine Welt.



Rollora schrieb:


> Kann sein. ich setz mich bei weiten Strecken aber nicht ins Auto und entscheide erst dann obs vor Ort eine Tankstelle gibt (außer natürlich beim Verbrennungsmotor)



Des hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Oo



Rollora schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet im Land der Standards keinen gemeinsamen Standard zu fordern ist genial ^^. Naja hat ja in der EU auch nur 10 Jahre gedauert einen gemeinsamen Standard für Handyladegeräte zu finden. Dafür haben sich Zubehörfirmen (5 in 1 Stecker) dumm und dämlich verdient.



Das ist deutsche Politik.



Rollora schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz meine Comfortklasse
> Aber wird noch, Mercedes braucht halt mal wieder länger, bis sie sowas anbieten (bei den andauernden Problemen der Hybridtaxis hier kann ich das aber gut verstehen. Man schweigt es zwar lieber tot, aber die stehen seeeeehr oft in der Werkstatt).



Ich lasse das jetzt mal unkommentiert.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Zunächst mal: Sei doch bitte nicht so empfindlich. Habe extra einen Zwinkersmiley gesetzt. Ist doch kein Proletengehabe, wenn ich sage, dass ich hoffe, Du fährst nicht vor mir, wenn Deine Bremsbeläge nach 150tkm noch reichlich Belag haben. (was für ein Satz  )

Das war Spaß, bzw ein freundschaftlicher Seitenhieb. Auch wenn ich mich gewundert habe. Selbst bei sehr vorausschauender Fahrweise ist das mehr als ungewöhnlich. 

Das Problem mit den Steuerketten kenne ich bei VW/Audi. Bleibe daher lieber bei BMW. Bislang sehr zufrieden, abgesehen von Verschleißtteilen nix Großartiges. Trifft auch auf den Wagen meiner Lebensgefährtin zu und auch auf die aus dem Freundes-, Bekanntenkreis. Bin auch in entsprechenden Foren unterwegs und auf diversen Treffen/Veranstaltungen (German Racewars - da haben wir den Proleten wieder  )
Aber auch bei BMW gibt es natürlich Schatten, da merkt man inzwischen schon teilweise den Rotstift, was Langzeitqualität angeht. Und so einige Motoren hatten wirklich ihre Probleme, was aber eigentlich nicht zu Lasten der Kunden ging.
Foren sind halt auch immer so ne Sache. Da kann man echt schnell den Eindruck gewinnen, es wäre alles Murks. Egal bei welchem Hersteller. Bei Problemen wird nach Rat gesucht, bei Aerger wird diesem Luft gemacht.

Auch Elektrofahrzeuge haben sicherlich irgendwelche Dinge, die gewartet oder ausgetauscht werden müssen.Kenne mich mit denen nicht aus, aber an unseren elektrischen Gabelstaplern oder Ameisen ist auch hin und wieder mal was defekt. Selbst der Mixer zu Hause geht mal kaputt. Auch simple Technik. Wenn man wirklich ein Elektrofahrzeug 10 Jahre und mehr wartungsfrei, bzw ohne Reparaturkosten fahren könnte, wäre das natürlich perfekt, außer für den Hersteller. Dann würde ich mich aber erst recht fragen, warum die Dinger sich eher schleppend verkaufen, bzw vor allem große Flotten nicht schon längst umgestiegen sind. Wäre dann doch ideal für jeden Lieferservice, Versicherungsvertreter, Handwerker usw.
Und warum es nicht schon längst mehr Anbieter gibt. Wenn das alles so günstig und problemlos ist, dürfte das doch jeder Automobilkonzern hinkriegen. Die fehlende Infrastruktur wäre dann auch schnell Geschichte.

Die Sache mit den 6/8/12 Zylinder Turbo ergab sich daraus, dass ich sagte, ein 6-Zylinder bräuchte im gleichen Modell bei gleicher Fahrweise nicht zwangsläufig mehr Sprit, als ein schwächerer Vierzylinder. Darauf entgegnetest Du, dass es bei sechs Zylindern häufig nicht bleiben würde, sondern mehr + Turbo und in sackschweren Karosserien. Natürlich braucht ein X5 550i mehr, als ein 316i.

Ob man die Akkus für weitere Dinge wie Puffer von Windkraftanlagen verwenden kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber da müssten sich erstmal alle einig sein und es müssten zig Standards und Sicherheitsvorschriften eingehalten werden. Zumindest in Deutschland wird das schwierig.

Klappt doch schon mit dem Recycling von normalem Elektroschrott nicht. Ueber Umwege landet genug davon irgendwo in den Slums von Indien und Afrika. Genauso Karosserien, Armaturenbretter und Dämmung. Wäre wünschenswert, aber warum sollte das bei E-Fahrzeugen anders sein?
Wer trägt denn nun die Kosten für einen Ersatzakku, sollte dieser defekt sein oder nur noch eine geringe Kapazität haben? Falls der Hersteller, gilt das auch für den Zweit-/Drittbesitzer?

Wie gesagt, ich bleibe skeptisch. Man wird sehen, wie es weitergeht und auch, wie nachhaltig E-Fahrzeuge wirklich sind und wie es mit der Effizienz, Zuverlässigkeit und Wiederverkaufswert im Alltags- und Dauerbetrieb aussieht.


Sorry für die etwas unglückliche Formatierung, mit dem Handy nicht so einfach *daumenmassier


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



2fastHunter schrieb:


> G-Kat und Kaltlaufregler sind die Zauberworte


Ja.
Dann baue ich noch das Steuergerät, die Lambdasonde, die Sensoren, die Einspritzanlage ... ein.
Das Ding hat einen VERGASER, da ist nichts mit geregeltem Katalysator.


----------



## MESeidel (31. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja.
> Dann baue ich noch das Steuergerät, die Lambdasonde, die Sensoren, die Einspritzanlage ... ein.
> Das Ding hat einen VERGASER, da ist nichts mit geregeltem Katalysator.


Nein, man kauft sich einen gebrauchten Einspritzer.
Mal Ehrlich die Mühlen sind so alt, gewöhnlich (sry^^) und Zahlreich das man immer gute Angebote findet.
Gleich noch 2 Ersatzteilspender dazu.

So berüchtigt der Golf II für seine Langlebigkeit sein mag, als Alltagsauto eine 24-33 Jahre Alte Kiste fahren zu wollen?
Da muss man Kompromisse eingehen!
Nicht nur bei den Kosten, sondern auch bei Komfort und Sicherheit.

Und warum nicht gleich richtiges Auto an dem man alles selbst machen kann? Trabant 601.
Ich kenne selbst einen Trabi Fahrer.
Steuer ist trotz 0.6 auch hoch aber Versicherung lachhaft.
Und absolut alles kann er an der Kiste selbst wechseln.
Unfallschutz? Null - Klima? Kühle Luft je nach Reisegeschwindigkeit - Bremsweg? "vorrausschauende Fahrweise" - noch Fragen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Nein, man kauft sich einen gebrauchten Einspritzer.


Klar, zum vorhandenen PKW dazu.


MESeidel schrieb:


> So berüchtigt der Golf II für seine Langlebigkeit sein mag, als Alltagsauto eine 24-33 Jahre Alte Kiste fahren zu wollen? .


Es soll auch Menschen geben, die sich nicht alle 4 Jahre einen neuen PKW kaufen können.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Und warum nicht gleich richtiges Auto an dem man alles selbst machen kann? Trabant 601..


Einen 600er hab ich noch gefahren.
Das ist aber ein gefährliches Auto: Luftkühlung und den Tank über'm heißen Motor.
Kein Airbag, keine Knautschzone, keine Sicherheitsgurte, keine Heizung, Belüftung, ... .



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich kenne selbst einen Trabi Fahrer.
> Steuer ist trotz 0.6 auch hoch aber Versicherung lachhaft.
> Und absolut alles kann er an der Kiste selbst wechseln..


Hast Du schon mal einen Zylinderkopf von 14er auf 18er Kerzen umgestellt?
Schon mal die Zündung unterwegs eingestellt wenn die Unterbrechernocken abgebrannt sind?


----------



## MESeidel (31. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar, zum vorhandenen PKW dazu.
> Es soll auch Menschen geben, die sich nicht alle 4 Jahre einen neuen PKW kaufen können.


Ich habe nichts von alle 4 Jahre geschrieben.
Mein eigenes Auto ist deutlich älter.
Aber keine 25 Jahre oder noch mehr.
Also Kompaktklasse bekommt man auch 12 oder 15 Jahre alte schon sehr günstig.
Natürlich sind das nicht alles Goldstücke aber gute Findet man auf jeden Fall.
Gerade Massenware wie Golf oder Astra.

[EDIT]Mobile: die letzten Golf IV mit 18 Montaen HU für unter 2500€ -> müsste ich überlegen ob ich da mit Werkstattkosten in den letzten 18 Montaten drunter bleibe (gut war auch große Inspektion mit Zahnriemenkit dabei)

Das mit Trabant und 3. Auto war natürlich auch auch etwas überspitzt gemeint 
Aber machbar ist das.
Gibt genug Schrauber bei uns die Ihr Auto mehrfach da stehen haben.
Frage ist ob man etwas Platz und eher viel Zeit (gefragte Teile im guten zustand ausbauen und verkaufen --> Einkaufspreis wiederholen) über hat.
Ansonsten stehen auch genug Golfs beim Schrotti zur Ersatzteilversorgung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Einen 600er hab ich noch gefahren.
> Das ist aber ein gefährliches Auto: Luftkühlung und den Tank über'm heißen Motor.
> Kein Airbag, keine Knautschzone, keine Sicherheitsgurte, keine Heizung, Belüftung, ... .


Bitte keine Gerüchte, Du musst den Verrgleichsmarkt sehen, also Renault R4, alte Ford Fiasko, Opel B-Kadett
Wie schon gesagt, Wartung extrem einfach, ich kaufte einen Motor, trug in unter dem Arm und baute ihn in
zwei Stunden ohne Hilfsmittel ein.  Kank übern Auspuff war blöd, aber es gibt bei Zweitaktern keine wirklich
heißen Bauteile. Es war eine solide Stahlkarosserie, gegen Fahrzeuge mit gleichem Gewicht war es ok. Wenn
natürlich ein  Tonnen Benz in einen Trabant fuhr, wurde der Trabant zum gwfährlichen Auto deklariert. Absurde
Welt. Gurte und Kopfstützn gab es ebenso wie eine Heizung, die im Winter quasi sofort die Scheiben frei machte,
Luftkühlung halt, wirkt sofort.

Heute E-Fahrzeuge nutzen ähnliche Beplankungsprinzipchen. Stahlkarosserie mit Kunststoff Hang On Part.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bitte keine Gerüchte, .


Hast Du Trabbi gefahren oder nicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kank übern Auspuff war blöd, aber es gibt bei Zweitaktern keine wirklich
> heißen Bauteile. .


Dann legst Du sicher doch mal die Hand auf einen warmen Auspuff.
Und ich darf draufdrücken.
Wer das Westgeschwür (also Renault R4, alte Ford Fiasko, Opel B-Kadett) führ, war doch nur zu feige, Trabbi zu fahren. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war eine solide Stahlkarosserie, gegen Fahrzeuge mit gleichem Gewicht war es ok. .


Hast Du was getrunken?
Das war ein Minimalblechrahmen, so daß der Fahrer gerade nicht vom Blitz erschlagen wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von alle 4 Jahre geschrieben.


Du hast einfach Quatsch gelabert, falls Du es immer noch nicht begriffen hast.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Gerade Massenware wie Golf oder Astra..


Wer kauft denn sowas?

[EDIT]Mobile: die letzten Golf IV mit 18 Montaen HU für unter 2500€ -> müsste ich überlegen ob ich da mit Werkstattkosten in den letzten 18 Montaten drunter bleibe (gut war auch große Inspektion mit Zahnriemenkit dabei)



MESeidel schrieb:


> Das mit Trabant und 3. Auto war natürlich auch auch etwas überspitzt gemeint  .


Du hast keinen Ahnung.



MESeidel schrieb:


> Gibt genug Schrauber bei uns die Ihr Auto mehrfach da stehen haben.


Hä?
Wo?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du Trabbi gefahren oder nicht?.


1989-1991, 25000km, nach Grenzöffnung holte ich mir für 400,-€ einen Kombi von 1987 mit leichtem Unfallschaden. War ein grandioses Auto für den Transport in der Stadt und für lustige Handstraßenfahrten. War aber ein DeLux, der hatte Heizung und andere tolle Dinge, wie stufenlose Scheibenwischergeschwindigkeit, geraden Laderaum zum Schlafen, nach Demontage der Rücksitzbank, er war so schmal, dann man zwischen üblichen rot-weißen Pfähen durchfahren konnte. Also gab es immer und überall Parkplätze 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann legst Du sicher doch mal die Hand auf einen warmen Auspuff.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten. Was ist die Selbstenzündungstemperatur von Benzin? Wie heiß werden Abgasanlagen von Zweitaktern und wie heiß werden Turbolader in Benzinern? Was hat das mit anfassen zu tun? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wer das Westgeschwür (also Renault R4, alte Ford Fiasko, Opel B-Kadett) fuhr,


Das war aber der Wettbewerb. Ich habe zwei Frontalunfälle Trabant gegen Ford Fiasko gesehen. Der Trabant hat souverän gewonnen. Nur Max Danner stellt einen Trabant vor die Wand und fährt mit einem Tonnen Benz drauf und sagt "gefährliches Auto", ja Du staatlich enerkannter Dummschwätzer mit Führerscheinentzug nach Alkoholmissbrauch, genau der dumme Benz ist das gefährliche Auton wie alles über 1000kg, was sinnvolle Kleinwagenkonzepte gefährlich macht.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du was getrunken? Das war ein Minimalblechrahmen, so daß der Fahrer gerade nicht vom Blitz erschlagen wurde.


Was ist daran minimal? Schau Dir den Lastpfad an und die große Knautschzone, weil ein minimal Motor im Motorraum hing.
http://trabitechnik.com/images/whims2/12-2.jpg

Aber wir entfernen uns von Elektrofahrzeugen. Darum geht es hier


----------



## MESeidel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast einfach Quatsch gelabert, falls Du es immer noch nicht begriffen hast.
> .....
> Wer kauft denn sowas?
> ......
> ...


Entweder du merkst nicht dass du dir ständig widersprichts, oder du machst das mit böswilliger Absicht.

 Ausgangslage war das du ein Golf II Modell verehrst, dass mittlerweile nicht mehr alltagstauglich ist.
 Mein Angebot war:
 - gleiches Auto, mit Motor der praxistauglicher ist (Steuerabgaben).
 - Ersatzteilspender des Models -> Was die meisten Golf II Fans tun
 - direkt ein Schrauber Auto -> 601 (Lada Niva btw?)

 Als Antwort kommt das ist zu unbequem oder zu teuer.
 Außerdem trotzdem geringe Anforderungen an Sicherheit.
 Also pendeln wir uns ein, mein Angebot:
 - gleiche Klasse wie Golf II aber neuer, trotzdem preisgünstig (weil "nicht alle 4 Jahre einen neuen PKW kaufen")
 - bewusst mit HU, damit man kurzfristig Ruhe hat -> Schrauber können wohl da, aber keine Zeit/Lust

 Antwort darauf:
 - keiner kauft so ein Auto ??
 ---> Irgendwo zwischen 4 und 24 Jahren liegt ihr Traumauto
 ---> kein Massenprodukt der Kompaktklasse
 ---> trotzdem nicht zu teuer
 - Keine Lust auf Ersatzteilspender
 ---> Fahrzeug muss Massenprodukt sein -> Konflikt mit Anforderungen oben
---> Oder vom Premiumhersteller mit Ersatzteilversorgung -> Konflikt mit Preisanforderung
 ---> Nachhaltige Ersatzteilversorgung über Drittanbieter oder Schrottplatz (Gebrauchtteile erlaubt ?)

 Also was darf es sein?

 Wenn du keine Schrauber mehr kennst, einfach mal nach Markenclubs umschauen -> bei uns in den neuen Ländern halt sehr viel VW, und bissl BMW, Opel, Audi, noch weniger Ford, (gesammelt) Japaner.
 Dann gibt's da noch Motorsportvereine -> jedes Team mit Golf hat mehrere Spender, schon weil designbedingt eine Bodenwelle den Motor raus reißen kann.
 Oder einfach mit offenen Augen durch die Stadt fahren -> steht 2x das gleiche Modell ohne Kennzeichen vor der Garage, steht darin der polierte.
 Auch Trabant Fans gibt es hier eingie, auch in der Altersgruppe unter 30.

 Gut; ich habe keine Ahnung - akzeptier ich - werde dich hier nicht weiter belästigen.
 Verbessere bitte deinen Stil, aggressive, argumentarme, teilweise beleidigende Antworten sind nicht Diskussionsfördernd.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1989-1991,


Zwei Jahre mit 'nem Deluxe ... .
Ich hab ungefähr die Zehnfache Strecke runter. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist die Selbstenzündungstemperatur von Benzin?


220°C.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie heiß werden Abgasanlagen von Zweitaktern


Die glühen manchmal hellgelb (1.000 °C).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und wie heiß werden Turbolader in Benzinern?


Genau so warm.
Bei meinem A4 hat sogar das Öl gebrannt, das auf den Krümmer getropft ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hat das mit anfassen zu tun?


Faß einfach mal an, dann wirst Du es merken.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war aber der Wettbewerb.


Es gab aber keinen "Wettbewerb".
Der Trabant war ein technisch völlig veraltetes, nicht konkurrenzfähiges und in vielen Ländern verbotenes Auto wegen der Abgaswerte.
Durch das Öl im Benzin half auch nichts dagegen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Frontalunfälle Trabant gegen Ford Fiasko gesehen.


Ich hab mehrere Unfälle Trabant gegen Baum oder Wartburg, Lada, Wolga, Skoda gesehen.
Immer hat der Baum oder das größere Fahrzeug gewonnen.

Bei einigen hat man die Insassen des Trabbis nicht mehr rechtzeitig retten können und der Tank hat gebrannt.
Die Bilder willst Du nicht sehen.
Aber genug OT gelabert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Entweder du merkst nicht dass du dir ständig widersprichts, oder du machst das mit böswilliger Absicht..


Nein.
DU merkst gar nicht, was Du für einen Unsinn hier ablieferst.

Du empfiehlst mir bei einem vorhandenen Vergaserfahrzeug einen geregelten Kat für einige 1.000 EUR einzubauen.
Das ist technisch/ ökonomischer Blödsinn.

Dann kommt der Vorschlag einen Einspritzer zu kaufen, obwohl ein Fahrzeug vorhanden ist.
Noch unsinniger.

Über der Schrauberwirrwarr reden wir nicht weiter, da OT.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 220°C.
> 
> Die glühen manchmal hellgelb (1.000 °C).


Es geht hier nicht um Waschbenzin, sondern handelsübliches verkauftes Benzin, und das liegt über 400°C. 
Lass Dich nicht von Wikipedie verwirren.

1000°C Abgastemperatur bei einem Zweitakter? Vergiss es, dazu ist der Abgasanteil im Zylinder selbst im 
optimalen Betriebspunkt zu hoch.  Trabents nutzen keine effiziente Resonanzaufladung. Selbst Motorrad-
rennmotoren mit Mitteldrücken um 12bar, was auf nahezu perfekte Zylinderspülung deutet, kamen nicht
 über 500°C, gut und einfach erkennbar in Langstreckenrennen, weil des Nachts keine Abgasanlage sichtbar
 glühte. Dunkel rotes Glühen wäre ab ca. 500°C zu sehen. Abgasturbolader in Motoren mit hohem Ladedruck 
haben dagegen wegen der niedrigen Verdichtung und entsprechend geringer Expansion der Verbrennungsgase 
erheblich höhere Temperaturen.

Ich bin auf unseren Prüfstanden im Institut für Kolbenmaschinen genau dieser Jahre nachgegangen, weil 
in den späten Achtziger eine kurze Renaissance des Zweitaktmotor möglich gewesen wäre. wenn nicht die 
Abgasgrenzwerte  massiv verschärft worden wären.

Das hat zwar alles nichts mit Elektrofahrzeugen zu tun, aber die Brandgefahr ist ein ernstes Thema, in 
Verbrennern, wie in Elektrofahrzeugen. Bei guter Anordnung der Battereien wie im Tesla, kompakt mitten 
in der Sicherheitszelle im Wagenboden integriert, ist nicht mehr davon auszugehen.

Auch wenn aktuell ein Medienhype um brennede Akkus gemacht wird, ist die Brandgefahr in gut ausgeführten
Elektrpfahrzeugen im Unfällen geringer als bei Verbrennern. Verbrenner brennen nämlich auch durch andere
Brennpare Flüssigkeiten, wie Klimaanlagenmitteln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht von Wikipedie verwirren.


Wikipedia interessiert mich nicht.
Ich weiß nur, daß bei Benzin der kleinste Funke reicht, manchmal ein Straßensteinchen im Profil, um es zu entzünden.
Und bei den reihenweise durchgebrannten Zündsteckern schlug auch schon mal ein Funke außen über, besonders bei den nicht abgeschirmten Bakelitsteckerkappen.
Dicht waren die Ostkarren meist auch nicht, da oft die Schläuche nicht mit Schellen befestigt wurden sondern einfach nur aufgesteckt waren.

Mein S50 hat erst mit Schlauchschellen aufgehört zu lecken.
Gut, da war auch ein Benzinfilter vom VW zwischen Tank und Vergaser zusätzlich eingebaut.

Im Zweitakter (Trabant, Wartburg) hab ich immer eine Kiste mit Kerzensteckern, Unterbrechern, Zünkabeln u.ä. im Kofferraum in der Werkzeugkiste gehabt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1000°C Abgastemperatur bei einem Zweitakter? Vergiss es,


Warst Du mal auf einer Rallye?
Da glühen die Krümmer.
Ich hab es mehrfach auf der Hohen Sonne bei Eisenach und Waldhaus bei Schmalkalden gesehen (Wartburgrallye) bei Nacht.

Gut, das waren frisierte Kisten mit der doppelten  Leistung (einen Webervergaser pro Zylinder, Elektronikzündung, Rennkolben, Rennzylinder, ), da gab es Trabbis die überholten Ladas (H. Aßmann).

Die Antriebe haben das aber nicht lange mitgemacht.
Mir ist schon bei normaler Fahrt in den Hörselbergen beim 600er (26PS-Motor) der rechte vorn abgerissen.
Das besserte sich erst, als wir die französischen Gleichlaufwellen in Serie produzierten und einbauten.

Aber die Trabbikonstruktion war gefährlich!

Ich hab auch schon abgerissene Motorbefestigungen mit Absenkung des Motors und allen angeschlossenen Teilen gesehen, beim Trabbi besonders oft (*eine *Schraube).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wikipedia interessiert mich nicht.
> Ich weiß nur, daß bei Benzin der kleinste Funke reicht.


Funken sind Plasma und viel heißer. Das hat nichts mit Auspuss zu tun, sondern mit Entzündung von Benzindämpfen. Bei heißen Turboladern reicht es, wie Du selber schreibst, wenn flüssige Tropfen von Diesel (Selbstentzündungstemperatur weit unterhalb von Benzin) auf diesen tropfen.

Natürlich ist der Tank vorne im Motorraum absolute Grütze und es gäbe bessere Positionen, keine Frage. Bis aber der Bereich des Tank an der Stirnwand der Karosserie gecrasht wurde und der Tank platzt, hatte der Fahrer ganz andere Probleme. Man darf ein Fahrzeug aus den Fünfziger Jahren nichgt mit heutigen Vergleichen. Vergleich ihn mit einem Käfer und schau Dir dessen Probleme mit aufgespießten Fahrern an, denen der Lenksäule im Brustkorp steckte, mit einem Gold I, dessen Chrashverhalten schlechter als vom Käfer war, etc.

Es geht hier um Tesla, und die bauen chrashsichere Fahrzeuge, weil der Elektroantrieb riesige Knautzonen ermöglicht. Schau Dir dagegen Chrashtests nicht der klein motorisierten Volumenmodelle (je mit höchste Verkaufszahl einer Serie) an, die üblicherweise genommen werden, sondern je Varianten mit größtem Motor. Ein Golf mit VR6 verliert dann viel von seiner Sicherheit, die das 1,6L Volumenmodell hatte. 
Euro NCAP Crash Test of Tesla Model S 2014 - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man darf ein Fahrzeug aus den Fünfziger Jahren nichgt mit heutigen Vergleichen. Vergleich ihn mit einem Käfer und schau Dir dessen Probleme mit aufgespießten Fahrern an, denen der Lenksäule im Brustkorp steckte, mit einem Gold I, dessen Chrashverhalten schlechter als vom Käfer war, etc.



Meinst du jetzt den Trabant?
Klar ist der technisch für den Eimer, wie alles aus den 40er und 50er und 60er und 70er und so weiter nach heutigen Maßstäben.
Aber der Trabant wurde ja auch nie wirklich weiter entwickelt. oder?
Schau dir die technische Entwicklung des Käfers/ Golf an. Aus der Frühzeit bis heute.
Wie wurde der Trabant in der Zeit weiter entwickelt?
Wie würde das Auto heute aussehen, wenn es die DDR immer noch gäbe?
Das Dilemma ist -- meine Meinung jetzt -- dass du im Kommunismus keinen Konkurrenzkampf hast. Du musst also gar nichts verbessern oder besser sein als die anderen, weil die anderen auf dem gleichen Niveau sind wie du.
Das ist auch der Grund -- wieder meine Meinung -- dass die Kommunisten viel mehr Technik vom Westen geklaut haben als umgekehrt [wurde überhaupt Wirtschaftsspionage vom Westen im Osten betrieben?]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist -- meine Meinung jetzt -- dass du im Kommunismus keinen Konkurrenzkampf hast.


Miteinander lebt und arbeitet es sich besser als gegeneinander. :zwinker:

Es gab bisher keinen Kommunismus, es gab Diktaturen mit unter
 dem Deckmantel von Solialismus und Kommunismus. Aber auch das
gehört nicht zum Thema, obwohl Elan Musk genau wir andere
große Unternehmer, z.B. Henry Ford oderKruss, Siemens und Bosch 
durchaus sozialistische Adern hatten oder haben.

Das elektroauto taugt durchaus für eine gesellschaftliche Revolution. 
Nicht heute, nicht morgen, aber übermorgen


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Solange die Batterien so für den Arsch sind wie aktuell, kannst du das Elektroauto eher als Nischenmodell sehen.
Genauso nützt es dir nichts, wenn du Schadstoffe vermeiden willst, aber der Strom fürs Laden der Batterien von Kohle oder Atomkraftwerken kommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gab bisher keinen Kommunismus, es gab Diktaturen mit unter
> dem Deckmantel von Solialismus und Kommunismus.



Anders funktioniert der Kommunismus nicht. Du musst die Freiheit des Individuums unterdrücken, damit alle gleich sind.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## INU.ID (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Auch Elektrofahrzeuge haben sicherlich irgendwelche Dinge, die gewartet oder ausgetauscht werden müssen.


Es gibt mittlerweile einige Berichte/Videos im Netz, von Fahrern die 200.000KM und mehr mit einem Tesla gefahren sind. Hier mal zwei von Bjørn Nyland, der mit seinem P85 (erstes Modell) im Jahr ca. 100.000KM gefahren ist - das meiste davon in seinem Heimatland Norwegen. Das erste Video handelt von "Problemen und Reparaturen":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anlYz3Mwamc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die meisten, wenn nicht alle, dieser Probleme der ersten Serie wurden bei den folgenden Serien gefixt. Und zahlen musste er für die Reparaturen natürlich auch nichts.

Und hier ein (deutlich kürzeres) Video bzgl. seiner laufenden Kosten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m9f3VL0d1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Umrechnungskurs ist ca. 1€ = 10NOK

Hier mal der aktuelle Service-Plan von Tesla:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verglichen mit einem Verbrenner gleicher Größe, Leistung und Ausstattung ist das sehr günstig. Bei einem Verbrenner mit Zahnriemenantrieb können die Kosten für einen Wechsel (bei einem großen Motor, zb. 8 Zylinder), schon höher sein, als ein kompletter 4-Jahres- oder sogar 8-Jahres-Wartungsplan beim Tesla.^^


----------



## MESeidel (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du empfiehlst mir bei einem vorhandenen Vergaserfahrzeug einen geregelten Kat für einige 1.000 EUR einzubauen.
> Das ist technisch/ ökonomischer Blödsinn.


Das stimmt nicht, das hat dir jemand anderes empfohlen....


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber der Trabant wurde ja auch nie wirklich weiter entwickelt. oder?


Nein, nur in Ausstattungsdetails.
Der Motor war 30 Jahre wie im P50/70 ein Zweitaktmotor mit Flachstromvergaser.

Die Leistung stieg  von 19 auf 26PS im 601er.
Verbessert wurden das Lenkrad, eine Tankanzeige, die Sitze mit Kopfstützen, ein Scheibenwischerintervallschalter (oder hab ich den selber gebaut?), Drehstromlichtmaschine, 12V-Elektrik, H4 Hauptscheinwerfer (hab ich selbst noch ausgemessen bei FER), die Stoßstange und ein bißchen Unwichtiges.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie würde das Auto heute aussehen, wenn es die DDR immer noch gäbe?


Jein.
Die Zwickauer hatten immer wieder Prototypen gebaut, die aber alle von der Plankommission - vorsitzender Gerhard Schürer - auf Weisung des ZKs der SED (im Besonderen ist hier Günter Mittag zu nennen) abgeschmettert wurden.

Sowohl das Einheitsauto mit der ČSSR wie auch die eisenacher Entwürfe wurden alle unter den Tisch gekehrt.

Der Trabant 1.1 mit Polomotor war das Ende der traurigen Entwicklung.

Die Zwickauer hatten immer Schwierigkeiten mit der Bremse.
Als ich mal nachfragte (damals Hardware-Ing. bei FER) ob die zu schwach seien, sagte ein Kollege: "Nee, zu stark!"



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist -- meine Meinung jetzt -- dass du im Kommunismus keinen Konkurrenzkampf hast.


Jein.
Das TV-Werk in Staßfurt war so gut, daß es die Russen nach der Wende komplett mit allen Schrauben nach Moskau (?) verfrachtet haben und dort wohl noch heute Colotrons produzieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund -- wieder meine Meinung -- dass die Kommunisten viel mehr Technik vom Westen geklaut haben als umgekehrt


Ein bißchen mehr Respekt bitte!
Es ist eine gewaltige Leistung, einen µA 7400 auf 5m Größe zu vergrößern, Nanometerweise abzuschleifen (Schleifmaschine vom VEB Carl Zeiß Jena), nachzubauen und funktionsfähig 15Jahre zu produzieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> [wurde überhaupt Wirtschaftsspionage vom Westen im Osten betrieben?]


In der Optik eventuell ... .
Oder beim Toilettenpapier.
Das griffige graue gibt's im ganzen Westen bis heute nicht.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein, nur in Ausstattungsdetails.
> Der Motor war 30 Jahre wie im P50/70 ein Zweitaktmotor mit Flachstromvergaser.



Da hätte man sich mal mehr Mut zur Verbesserung gewünscht, immerhin gab es 4 Takter schon lange.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Leistung stieg  von 19 auf 26PS im 601er.
> Verbessert wurden das Lenkrad, eine Tankanzeige, die Sitze mit Kopfstützen, ein Scheibenwischerintervallschalter (oder hab ich den selber gebaut?), Drehstromlichtmaschine, 12V-Elektrik, H4 Hauptscheinwerfer (hab ich selbst noch ausgemessen bei FER), die Stoßstange und ein bißchen Unwichtiges.



Ich kenne den Wagen noch, war damals als Jugendlicher in der DDR -- in Leipzig, bei Verwandten.
Das war schon ein extremes Erlebnis. Die Kraftwerke haben den Ruß nur so rausgeballert, innerhalb von 2 Tagen war das Auto unter einer feinen Rußschicht verschwunden.

Wie sah es aber mit der Sicherheit aus?
Was war mit Katalysatoren?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jein.
> Die Zwickauer hatten immer wieder Prototypen gebaut, die aber alle von der Plankommission - vorsitzender Gerhard Schürer - auf Weisung des ZKs der SED (im Besonderen ist hier Günter Mittag zu nennen) abgeschmettert wurden.
> 
> Sowohl das Einheitsauto mit der ČSSR wie auch die eisenacher Entwürfe wurden alle unter den Tisch gekehrt.



Ja, aber wurde das auch irgendwie begründet?
Ich kenne ja neben dem Tranbant noch Wartburg -- auch so ein Auto, das nie weiter entwickelt wurde.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der Trabant 1.1 mit Polomotor war das Ende der traurigen Entwicklung.



Aber auch nur, weil der Zweitakter unterirdisch war und man Ende der 80er die Grenzwerte sonst nicht einhalten konnte. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Jein.
> Das TV-Werk in Staßfurt war so gut, daß es die Russen nach der Wende komplett mit allen Schrauben nach Moskau (?) verfrachtet haben und dort wohl noch heute Colotrons produzieren.



Na ja, Konkurrenzkampf ist das jetzt nicht. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> In der Optik eventuell ... .
> Oder beim Toilettenpapier.
> Das griffige graue gibt's im ganzen Westen bis heute nicht.



Das Sandmännchen wurde geklaut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. September 2016)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hätte man sich mal mehr Mut zur Verbesserung gewünscht, immerhin gab es 4 Takter schon lange.


Im Potsdamer abkommen waren aber genaue Vorgaben für die deutsche Nachkriegsproduktion von Motoren festgelegt.
Da waren nun mal 1.000cm³ als Höchstgrenze für PKW-Motoren festgelegt.
Die Russen haben das akribisch befolgt und der DDR als Leitlinie vorgegeben.

Im Rahmen des RGW sollte dann auch das Shiguli / LAda -Werk in Togliatti die Viertakterproduktion für den Ostblock übernehmen.
Da waren Querelen aus Eisenach und Zwickau gar nicht gern gesehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sah es aber mit der Sicherheit aus?


Schlimm.
Keine einkonstruierten Knautschzonen, Sicherheitsgurte gab es erst ganz spät, Airbags waren unmöglich (keine Steuergeräte vorhanden).



Threshold schrieb:


> Was war mit Katalysatoren?


Geregelte waren nicht möglich wegen der fehlenden Steuergeräte für die Einspritzanlagen.
Ungeregelte zu teuer (Platin) oder nicht möglich (Öl im Abgas).



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber wurde das auch irgendwie begründet?


Mit der sozialistischen Arbeitsteilung im RGW.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne ja neben dem Tranbant noch Wartburg -- auch so ein Auto, das nie weiter entwickelt wurde.


Nach dem 353er kam nichts mehr.
Gründe: RGW.

Bei uns fuhren ab und zu mal ein paar Prototypen rum, die wurden aber alle eingestampft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Sandmännchen wurde geklaut.


Ja.
Aber die schlechte Kopie hat das Original nicht mal ansatzweise erreicht und die Wende (mit Recht) nicht überstanden.

Die Amis haben mal 10 Mio Dollar für die Rechte geboten.
Sozialismus sei Dank haben sich unsere Kulturfunktionäre nicht erweichen lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Die Entwicklung geht weiter. 80% Ladung in 20min. Klingt gut:
80 Prozent in 20 Minuten: Samsung SDI kundigt neue Batterie fur Elektroautos an

...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Stellt sich noch die Frage, wieviele Ladezyklen mit der Ladegeschwindigkeit drin sin und wieviel das "660 km" Paket (ohne Angabe von Transportkapazität und Fahrzeuggröße komplett nutzlose Angabe, zudem vermutlich bei Entladung vonn 100 auf 0%, nicht von 80 auf 30) wiegt...


----------



## LudwigX (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung geht weiter. 80% Ladung in 20min. Klingt gut:
> 80 Prozent in 20 Minuten: Samsung SDI kundigt neue Batterie fur Elektroautos an
> 
> ...


Das ist sinnloses Marketing Geblubber.  Es gibt schon lange Lipo aus dem Nodellbau,  welche sich sogar schneller laden lassen.   
Aber die Netzleistung reicht dafür einfach nicht aus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Um das Thema mal wieder aufzuwärmen ein schönes Foto, wie man autonom fahrende Fahrzeuge "fängt"  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Immerhin kann er dann nicht via Softwarehack geklaut werden


----------



## Illuminatus17 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Wenn Elon Musk es wirklich schafft, ein Elektroauto für etwa 30000 € auf den Markt zu bringen, dann überlege ich mir wirklich, ob ich zuschlage.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Das wird noch kommen, aber wohl nicht vor 2020... 30.000€ ist für so viel High Tech hat sehr günstig. Aber zuerst müssen sie es hin bekommen zu produzieren und zu liefern... wenn man sich anguckt wie sehr die Qualität beim Model S inzwischen runter gegangen ist dann muss das beim M3 besser werden.. nur versprechen reicht halt irgendwann nicht mehr. Ich bin ja auch noch am warten, in 7 Monaten muss ich entscheiden ob ich auf das M3 warte oder ein MS bestell.. aber aktuell.. Qualität Zufall, Mediaplayer der nedd gut rennt, Navi unter aller Kanone eigentlich, Autopilot kommt erst so Teil für Teil.. also da müssen sie langsam Gas geben. Wir haben bald 2018, nicht mehr 2012 wo das alles neu war.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

@ Treshold und Wuselsurfer: Hier in Zwickau gibts ein Museum zum Thema. Ihr hättet da beide sicher viel zu erzählen. 😊

Aber gebt mir und Turrican Bescheid, hehe.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Solang die Akkus mit Strom aus Kohle-, Gas- oder Kernkraftwerken geladen werden ist sowieso alles wischiwaschi. Da wird der Gaul von hinten aufgezäumt.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*

Das is ein deutsches Problem  Guck mal nach Österreich, dort findest fast keinen Kohlestrom oder Atomstrom im Mix... alles nur ne Frage der Zeit.  Und selbst wenn ist es immer noch besser viel Strom ein einem Kraftwerk durch verbrennen zu machen und das mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Wirkungsgrad als in tausenden Minikraftwerken mit Wirkungsgraden unter 20%....


----------



## Adi1 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das is ein deutsches Problem  Guck mal nach Österreich, dort findest fast keinen Kohlestrom oder Atomstrom im Mix... alles nur ne Frage der Zeit.  Und selbst wenn ist es immer noch besser viel Strom ein einem Kraftwerk durch verbrennen zu machen und das mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Wirkungsgrad als in tausenden Minikraftwerken mit Wirkungsgraden unter 20%....



Die Effektivität spielt doch erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle 

Mit Windkraft wird ja letztendlich wieder eine neue Wertschöpfungskette aufgebaut, welche den Konzernen Milliardengewinne ermöglicht

Für den einzelnen "Endbenutzer" bedeutet es letztendlich mehr zu zahlen

Klimaschutz spielt im Endeffekt keine Rolle mehr

Wir werden alle verrecken hier, wenn diese Gier nach den Moneten nicht abnimmt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tesla: Neue Akkus für mehr Reichweite, Beschleunigung wie Supersportwagen*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das is ein deutsches Problem  Guck mal nach Österreich, dort findest fast keinen Kohlestrom oder Atomstrom im Mix... alles nur ne Frage der Zeit.  Und selbst wenn ist es immer noch besser viel Strom ein einem Kraftwerk durch verbrennen zu machen und das mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Wirkungsgrad als in tausenden Minikraftwerken mit Wirkungsgraden unter 20%....



Der Wirkungsgrad der Kette vom stationären Kraftwerk über Leitungen, Lade und Entladevorgänge und Antrieb eines wesentlich energieintensiveren Fahrzeuges mag unterm Strich noch einen leichten Effizienzvorteil haben. Aber auch das nur wenn ausreichend hohe Fahrleistungen erzielt werden (und gerade die sollte man doch eigentlich vermeiden wollen) um den höheren Aufwand in der Herstellung zu vermeiden und vor allem:
Es nützt dem Klima rein gar nichts, wenn man 10-20% Primärenergie einspart, diese aber mit zweimal höheren CO2-Ausstoß aus Kohle gewinnt. Solange wegen des erhöhten Stromverbrauchs zusätzlich Kohle verstromt werden muss, sind Elektroautos klar größere Klimasünder als Verbrenner. Rate mal, wieso sie von einer Regierung gefördert werden, die Klimaschutz blockiert, wo es nur geht, aber die großen Strom- und Autokonzerne an allen Ecken und enden hofiert?

Selbst bei Einsatz von Strom aus Öl- oder Gaskraftwerken könnte die Gesamtbilanz für E-Autos verglichen mit Gasverbrennern vorerst negativ ausfallen. Zwar wäre der reine CO2-Ausstoß durch den Betrieb pro Kilometer geringer, aber der Bau derartiger Kraftwerke, der Bau der vergleichsweise teuren Elektroautos (insbesondere wenn die Rohmaterialien für die Akkus auf umweltschonenden Art gewonnen weren sollen - was sie bislang nicht werden) und der gesamten Ladeinfrastruktur verschlingt enorme Summen. Diese Beträge werden gemeinhin als "Klimaschutz" verbucht (auch wenn sie nichts damit zu tun haben) und fehlen im Gegenzug erstmal beim Ausbau der Stromnetze und der erneuerbaren Energien. Man tauscht also eine leichte CO2-Senkung beim Verkehr gegen die vorzeitige 0-CO2-Umstellung bei stationären Verbrauchern und der Bahn - unterm Strich dürfte das bis Ende des Jahrhunderts ebenfalls höhere Gesamtemissionen zur Folge haben, als wenn man sich erst einmal auf die leicht umstellbaren Bereiche mit hohem Einsparpotential konzentriert und den mit Abstand herausfordernsten (und idealerweise sowieso größtenteils durch ÖPNV zu ersetzenden) Individualverkehr erst dann angeht, wenn alle Aufgaben mit besserem Nutzen/Aufwandsverhältnis erledigt sind.


----------

